# He. Tried. To. Kill. You.



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Honestly, I hate Karin. I hope the Juubi steps on her and Madara casually twirls his sword in her general direction, erasing her from existence.


----------



## Vice (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep. Terrible character is terrible.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Apr 10, 2013)

so what?


this is Uhiha Sasuke.....


----------



## Selva (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking bitch ho. And I even liked you at one point in time.
Dammit Kishi


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



bearzerger, he's seen through the plot.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 10, 2013)

I love how back when she "renounced" Sasuke, she had so many fans all of a sudden. Looks like she's right back to dry-humping the poor guy at every turn. I'm surprised he didn't just stab her again.


----------



## lariik (Apr 10, 2013)

I _really_ liked Karin. But now.... well, she is pathetic.  I lost respect for her.  Only girl who is normall about Sasuke is Ino. She was ironic about him. Sakura and Karin are pathetic like hell.


----------



## Kardia (Apr 10, 2013)

I never liked her, but I thought that maybe she really gave up on Sasuke so now I'm disliking her more than ever.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2013)

everyone is gay for sasuke in this manga man.

it's his world.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

The one thing that made people respect her more than Sakura...all gone...


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 10, 2013)

Trumps both Whitney Houston and Rihanna.


----------



## puma21 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kishi writing, i'm glad I didn't expect much from her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> Trumps both Whitney Houston and Rihanna.



Whitney actually moved past Bobby, damage was done unfortunately. Rihanna to Chris...not so much...Tina however now that is a happier tale, at least in regards to the moving on part...


----------



## mrsaphen (Apr 10, 2013)

lariik said:


> I _really_ liked Karin. But now.... well, she is pathetic.  I lost respect for her.  Only girl who is normall about Sasuke is Ino. She was ironic about him. Sakura and Karin are pathetic like hell.



Lol Ino fucking cried for Sasuke and she doesn't really know him. Now that is pathetic.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasuke having Fullbring confirmed




Any respect anyone could ever have had for her (if they still had it) just went out the window.


----------



## Summers (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



Holy shit bitch you just fucked my mind. +reps.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

so? 

he tried to kill naruto at least........ 4 times now if you indlude killing the clone in the itachi arc thinking it is the real naruto?.

and yet naruto still wants him ?


----------



## Pirao (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep, the only thing that saved her from being totally worthless was "getting over" Sasuke. Now she's back to shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> so?
> 
> he tried to kill naruto at least........ 4 times now if you indlude killing the clone in the itachi arc thinking it is the real naruto?.
> 
> and yet naruto still wants him ?



FYI

People think he's pathetic too.


----------



## falconzx (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



You know too much


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

Dude, she's horny.

Karin can't help it. You don't know what it's like when your pussy is on fire, you can't judge.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2013)

Her egregious stupidity sort of tainted what was a pretty fucking cool and monumental moment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> so?
> 
> he tried to kill naruto at least........ 4 times now if you indlude killing the clone in the itachi arc thinking it is the real naruto?.
> 
> and yet naruto still wants him ?



Nailed it.


----------



## .access timeco. (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, normal. That's what everyone does. At least in Karin's case it is supposed to be humorous, unlike Naruto or Sakura who will be always falling for Sasuke despite how hard he tried to kill them and everyone they loved just because that's how they are.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

In the narutoverse murder attempts and stabbing are just amusing injuries at best in the eyes of most people.

He won't even have to say "sorry" to Naruto or Sakura. They both will welcome him back with their arms wide open.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Apr 10, 2013)

She enjoyed being penetrated by him for once.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Remember Sakura? Naruto? and even Orochimaru? Yep Sasuke once tried to kill them too!  welcome to the club Karin!


----------



## Leptirica (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who didn't mind it terribly much.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Apr 10, 2013)

*First Off! *


I'm sorry but what girl on this planet can resist a man they Already find attractive, who drenches her in his smoking hot black fury, and pierces her with his electrifying pole, then says sorry if I'm too rough?

I'm telling You I've done the things I just described and it's Bibilically Impossible for a female to turn away from you after those things occured. If Sasuke wants to loose Karin then he has to stop being Boss.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> I guess I'm the only one who didn't mind it terribly much.



well, some sees pairing as serious biz so..  just enjoy the  moment!


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 10, 2013)

Can I just ask how the fuck Karin got away? Wasn't Ibiki interrogating her?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> well, some sees pairing as serious biz so..  just enjoy the  moment!



It's tearing down whatever respectable traits she had acquired after the Kage Summit Arc.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin is a pathetic fangirl.  I don't understand why the hell she would go back to Sasuke after he stabbed like she was nothing.


----------



## Norngpinky (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> everyone is gay for sasuke in this manga man.
> 
> it's his world.



Hell yeah! Tis SASUKE UCHIHA 


Karin was kind of hilarious this chapter. I didn't expect her to convert back like this at all!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

It's official.  Kishi hates Kairn.

 worse then Nastasia 


I was seriously anticipating becoming a large SasuKarin shipper for a few hours. Now not only do I ever expect to see that ship ever sailing, but I don't expect Kishi to do anything good with her character either, dammit.


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2013)

All the little respect I had for her gone, in one page.

oh kishi


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin is a terrible female character. She's setting back women 100 years with this nonsense.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 10, 2013)

you guys are overreacting. pretty funny


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Apr 10, 2013)

Meh. Too quick and too easy.

But I guess Kishi doesn't want to dedicate a number of chapters to Sasuke having to spit out heartfelt pleas for forgiveness. At least not until it's all over.


----------



## Magician (Apr 10, 2013)

lariik said:


> I _really_ liked Karin. But now.... well, she is pathetic.  I lost respect for her.  Only girl who is normall about Sasuke is Ino. She was ironic about him. Sakura and Karin are pathetic like hell.



Better change that signature then.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

Random character: That is the guy who tried to murder and throw you away like trash.
Karin: I KNOW, THAT WAS SO HOT!


----------



## DraconianMithril (Apr 10, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Karin is a terrible female character. She's setting back women 100 years with this nonsense.



Yea, your right. You just don't see devoted Women who have respect and admiration for they're fellow man these days anymore. Not much men left either. The genders are blurred just like at Bieber.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

solid-soul said:


> you guys are overreacting. pretty funny



Sasuke stabbed her through the heart, what, 2 weeks ago? 3 weeks? a month tops, surely, in their time. We see her hanging off his arm, fumbling over words in his presence, like nothing happened. It would take a normal person years to even come to terms with something like that, let alone be affectionate to that person again. 

This manga:


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin, I used to be indifferent to you.  I thought at least you had a shred of self-respect when you renounced Sasuke.  I guess I was wrong. You are a terrible character. I wish Kishi had never thought of you.

You are a fucking idiot. Suigetsu is right.



bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.





Sasuke's sword is the most powerful force in the Naruverse.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> Sasuke's sword is the most powerful force in the Naruverse.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 10, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> everyone is gay for sasuke in this manga man.
> 
> it's his world.



Oh great, they spent so much time talking about the flashback that Obito and Madara were able to cast Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Can I just ask how the fuck Karin got away? Wasn't Ibiki interrogating her?



Karin had a picture of Sasuke she was yelling at & stomping on.

In the backboard of the picture frame were concealed lockpicks.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 10, 2013)

So you hate the victim more than the perpatrator? lmao

Victim blaming at it's finest


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Apr 10, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Karin had a picture of Sasuke she was yelling at & stomping on.
> 
> In the backboard of the picture frame were concealed lockpicks.



Oh, forgot about that! Do you have the chapter, thanks?


----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone add a Brazzers logo to that Sasuke / Karin panel please. I approve of this abusive relationship.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



How do you explain Sakura though?


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 10, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> so what?
> 
> 
> this is Uhiha Sasuke.....



What kinda shit reaction is this? Jeezus


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

saphira said:


> How do you explain Sakura though?



Well, he choked her.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 10, 2013)

What do Hashirama and Karin have in common?
Their love for Uchiha is unconditional.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

**


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> *Karin, I used to be indifferent to you.  I thought at least you had a shred of self-respect when you renounced Sasuke.  I guess I was wrong. You are a terrible character. I wish Kishi had never thought of you.
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. Suigetsu is right.*
> 
> ...



Me too man, I completely agree with everything u said.





Nagato Sennin said:


> So you hate the victim more than the perpatrator? lmao
> 
> Victim blaming at it's finest



It isn't Sasuke's fault Karin is still in love with him even tho he tried to kill her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So you hate the victim more than the perpatrator? lmao
> 
> Victim blaming at it's finest



You have no idea what you're going on about. When the victim runs back to the perpetrator then contempt is reasonable.


----------



## Ben B (Apr 10, 2013)

What were you expecting? Karin is a recycled part 1 Sakura, she exists as a character as a fangirl, and possibly as a plot device fodder, but nothing more.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> Sasuke's sword is the most powerful force in the Naruverse.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 10, 2013)

that monster facepalm i imagined when reading that...


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



Yeah... Stabs



As for Karin's behavior, what more do you expect from a masochistic bimbo like her?

I'm pretty damn sure that the second Sasuke walks onto the battle field, Sakura will do a pole dance or something 

Truth is the only time Sakura/Karin get over their obsession with Sasuke is in fanfictions...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope Sasuke accepts her, if only to have Sakura end up alone in the end.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> Karin, I used to be indifferent to you.  I thought at least you had a shred of self-respect when you renounced Sasuke.  I guess I was wrong. You are a terrible character. I wish Kishi had never thought of you.
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. Suigetsu is right.
> 
> ...



why does every naruto character has to be "good" or have "self respect" in order to be liked?

i actually like this new karin because the best panels in this chapter comes from her interaction with orochimaru and sasuke. she is not a "wonder woman" but she makes me laugh 

+ sasuke's face was priceless :rofl


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You have no idea what you're going on about. When the victim runs back to the perpetrator then contempt is reasonable.



Yes because a lot of abused people know how to get out of relationships /sarcasm


----------



## Danzio (Apr 10, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke's stabs are magical. Whoever he stabs becomes his devoted follower. Happened with Naruto, Oro and Karin.



Madara is screwed. One thrust and it's all over 



Recal said:


> Karin, I used to be indifferent to you.  I thought at least you had a shred of self-respect when you renounced Sasuke.  I guess I was wrong. You are a terrible character. I wish Kishi had never thought of you.
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. Suigetsu is right.



It kinda ruined the awesome moment between the monsters.That is stupidity for you I really thought she had grown as a character in the pain arc, but this is some new level shit.

Suigetsu is a legend.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yes because a lot of abused people know how to get out of relationships /sarcasm



If they took the steps to move on and relapsed then blame and contempt is well-deserved. Being made aware of greener pastures only to return to a situation in which they were victimized reveals massive flaws one of which being a lack of self-respect.


----------



## Recal (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> why does every naruto character has to be "good" or have "self respect" in order to be liked?
> 
> i actually like this new karin because the best panels in this chapter comes from her interaction with orochimaru and sasuke. she is not a "wonder woman" but she makes me laugh
> 
> + sasuke's face was priceless :rofl



I dunno, Addy.  I know that liking or hating a character is totally subjective, but I guess I just like characters that have a bit of self-respect, you know?  I just can't like Karin for forgiving Sasuke just like that.  It makes no sense to me, but then I do know that not everyone's like me and people react differently in different ways.  I just don't really like the way Karin reacted, so... yeah. 

She's really not a great example for the kids reading the manga.  Really is not.

(Oro 'forgiving' Sasuke doesn't apply here.  I think he's up to something.)



Danzio said:


> It kinda ruined the awesome moment between the monsters.That is stupidity for you I really thought she had grew as character in the pain arc, but this is some new level shit.
> 
> Suigetsu is a legend.



I guess Suigetsu and Karin are the comic relief duo?


----------



## Nightjumper (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe I remember wrong, but wasn't Karin just unfortunate enough to be caught between Sasuke and his target? It's not like it was his goal to kill her.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So you hate the victim more than the perpatrator? lmao
> 
> Victim blaming at it's finest


I'm not attempting to downplay, or gloss over Sasuke's actions. What he did was terrible, and, 100+ chapters when he did it I felt disgusted. Up 'till now, Sasuke has been clearly in the wrong for what he did then. But looking at this chapter, Karin's actions disgust me. Whatever backbone, resolve, or whatever you want to call it, from what she was put through was washed away (quite easily I might add) to get back together with the person who attempted to kill her. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> You have no idea what you're going on about. When the victim runs back to the perpetrator then contempt is reasonable.


This.



Black Mirror said:


> that monster facepalm i imagined when reading that...



*facedesk


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

if characters have no redeeming traits about them why should the reader be understanding of such junk?  a good author is a good author. a bad author is a bad one. sasuke tossed her away like garbage and said she was literal garbage himself.


----------



## Resonant (Apr 10, 2013)

Kishi basically destroyed a character in 1 panel. In a twisted, pathetic sort of way it's almost impressive. 

I honestly can't think of any other manga where an author was able to do something like this.

gg Kishi


----------



## Voodoo chile (Apr 10, 2013)

I laughed at the conversation between Karin and Oro.

Karin: He stabbed me!

Oro: Yeah me too, but now I'm on his side.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Apr 10, 2013)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yes because a lot of abused people know how to get out of relationships /sarcasm



Sasuke and Karin were never in a relationship. And Karin was already out of whatever they had


----------



## jgalt7 (Apr 10, 2013)

by this stabbing logic, sasuke must have secretly "stabbed" sakura with, "ahem" , "something".


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 10, 2013)

karin is essentially domestic abuse being played for laughs


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2013)

She was a terrible character that had been redeemed, and now she's worse than ever.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin is too horny to make sense of her actions 

but whatever, she has a personality so i like her


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2013)

I can forgive Karin for this though its hard... but i still like her character


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2013)

KISHI. WHY?
I'm not even concerned with the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Athruz (Apr 10, 2013)

Suigetsu & Karin, an actually halfway good pairing, has been shit on completely now and has been absorbed by it.

Now, as for Karin, there's just shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

That was incredibly forced and retarded, Sasuke needs to kill her for her own good.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 10, 2013)

So what?

If a fine ass girl stabbed me i would forgive her i want some pussy. Karin just wants some dick let the girl be.

Sadly for her the Sauce is Asexual.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Sasuke is a bitch. I hate his fucking guts now.



and yet to Karin, he is more irresistible than ever


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a female in a manga written by Masaki Kishimoto.

What do people *honestly* expect at this point?


----------



## Athruz (Apr 10, 2013)

Yet it still completely destroyed the little character development Suigetsu and Karin had those past arcs (Suigetsu beginning to miss her, Karin trying to let go of Sasuke) just to make another "comic relief" with the Logia powers and Karin's crazyness. Good job.


----------



## Daxter (Apr 10, 2013)

So... so, so, so terrible.

Kishi, seriously. I facepalmed, quite literally, so hard at these panels. 

She should have died in Iron Country, with the last shreds of her dignity (which now, are nowhere to be found).


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a touch miffed about it. I mean, "Sorry Karin". I mean granted getting Sasuke to say sorry is like making Madara be humble, but still.

I mean considering what we know about her, it's not actually surprising, I mean...she's crazy.

So I will now offer this simple fact that will explain everything.

Karin is Harley Quinn. As concise as I can make it.


----------



## Algol (Apr 10, 2013)

Andddd... there goes all the respect I had for you Karin. Looks like only Ino has a head on her shoulder when it comes to Sauce. I hope when he shows up, Ino won't faint or some crap.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 10, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I'm a touch miffed about it. I mean, "Sorry Karin". I mean granted getting Sasuke to say sorry is like making Madara be humble, but still.
> 
> I mean considering what we know about her, it's not actually surprising, I mean...she's crazy.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. Kind of saw this coming after all how often does Sasuke say sorry.


----------



## NekoKimio (Apr 10, 2013)

I loved Karin as a character, but this chapter really did disappoint me. I feel like I've been thinking of her as something she is not and now my whole view has changed. But then again, it could've been an act on her part but I doubt it with the way it was layed out.


----------



## Danzio (Apr 10, 2013)

Recal said:


> I guess Suigetsu and Karin are the comic relief duo?



Suigetsu was always the clown who would break the fourth wall, thus talk  to us readers directly about how we perceive certain characters, ease up the tension  when things get heated, and generally move the plot  along when kishi is out of option i.e the  finding scroll

I doubt Karin could fill the same role, so she will just be a goofy girl with no dignity who will always be left in the dust when properly used up.First useless Uzumaki at that


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 10, 2013)

well, she's bipolar


----------



## Jagger (Apr 10, 2013)

That was honestly the most horrible written character female in this goddamn manga.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

What's the problem?

Karin realized Sasuke did it out of love.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, it was pathethic but as Amat?rasu?s Son said, Karin is one of those kinds who go back to their abusive husbands.

I just hope Sakura would be wiser not to fall for Sasuke since last time Sasuke tried to slice her throat. But Kishi sucks at writing female characters so probably not.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 10, 2013)

I seriously hate that girl.

Wish I could say I'm surprised.  But ever since Kishimoto revealed that Karin is an Uzumaki, and that Uzumaki + Uchiha = Rikudou, it's been fairly obvious that Kishimoto wants to pair them up together.  Where's the barfing icon?

Too bad too, I would have really like SuiKa.  At least Suigetsu never stabbed Karin... And at least Karin never tried to rape Suigetsu in his sleep.  The pairing SasukexKarin is barfworthy.

Yep, wish I could say I was surprised.  But I just lost any respect I gained for her when she was "through with him".


----------



## Combine (Apr 10, 2013)

Meh, it is par for the course when it comes to Kishi and his misogynistic views. He's pretty much ruined every female character in the series after all. 

I always find it funny how videogames are now a target for women regarding sexism, when they should really be looking at manga.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 10, 2013)

This is starting to put naruto near bleach level for me...



Skywalker said:


> Sasuke needs to kill her for her own good.




I think the manga would benefit if you include sakura as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Kishi is too fucked in the head to be trying to emphasize values in this manga, they just become warped and twisted in his hands.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Apr 10, 2013)

she likes it rough

kinky


----------



## Tonga1 (Apr 10, 2013)

karin, a great example for the women, yes?.................no


----------



## Renyou (Apr 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> He won't even have to say "sorry" to Naruto or Sakura. They both will welcome him back with their arms wide open.


In Sakura's case, it will be with legs wide open.

Yeah, I'm disappointed Karin forgave Sasuke like it was nothing. Kishimoto even turned such a horrible act into comic relief. It's official, Sasuke will get no payback whatsoever for his actions.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 10, 2013)

dem women...


----------



## Krippy (Apr 10, 2013)

I negged the OP for thinking I give a shit about his asswipe opinion


The respones in this thread though 

everybody hates Karin now loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Raiken (Apr 10, 2013)

I also liked Karin before this chapter. Not anymore.


----------



## Fay (Apr 10, 2013)

So in one arc Kishimoto reconfirmed that three major female characters still love da Sauce...

I wonder where he's going with this


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

so much karin hate 

she gives me the lulz. that is enough for me....... + RS bebhez


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I negged the OP for thinking I give a shit about his asswipe opinion
> 
> 
> The respones in this thread though
> ...


Cute. 

10char


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> I'm a touch miffed about it. I mean, "Sorry Karin". I mean granted getting Sasuke to say sorry is like making Madara be humble, but still.
> 
> I mean considering what we know about her, it's not actually surprising, I mean...she's crazy.
> 
> ...



and Harley Quinn is awesome. it shows you that even characters with no self respect can be liked if they have an awesome personality.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 10, 2013)

I mean, if she didn't forgive him. And simply agreed to work with them.
I'd go along with that. That'd be cool.
But she just forgave him. And went back to the way they were before the Kage Summit.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> and Harley Quinn is awesome. it shows you that even characters with no self respect can be liked if they have an awesome personality.



You think Karin has an awesome personality ?Thats interesting


----------



## Abz (Apr 10, 2013)

And all Sauce said was 'Sorry Karin' 


......He's just as bad


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess that part was supposed to be funny, but I don't find it cute or amusing that she's still clinging to Sasuke when the only reason she isn't dead is because someone interrupted him before he could murder her. I know that she isn't really a character to take seriously, but I still don't like the fact that she can disregard what happened and keep swooning over him. He apologized, which is a shock coming from someone like Sasuke, but the apology wasn't exactly heartfelt and she probably would've kept liking him even if he hadn't said anything.


----------



## Ben B (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> and Harley Quinn is awesome. it shows you that even characters with no self respect can be liked if they have an awesome personality.




But Harley Quinn is a genuine maniac bro, Karin is just another generic, hot blooded, tsundere archetype personality like 90% of the females in this manga (Sakura, Kushina, Tsunade and Ino).


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

fuuu***... and I started to like her, but now.. And Sakura is not as low as Karin, Sakura doesn't act this way she doesn't drool over him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> You think Karin has an awesome personality ?Thats interesting



dude, did you read her interaction with orochimaru? 

+ going back and forth between sane, and nuts is funny


----------



## Plague (Apr 10, 2013)

I think her getting over Sasuke was the one thing she had over Sakura, and now....damn it Kishi wtf!


----------



## Lovely (Apr 10, 2013)

I expected Karin to forgive him, but not as soon as she did.


----------



## Shadow050 (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL she has a form of batter wife syndrome.... or...  dat sauce


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 10, 2013)

Well what can you say, she want the dick lol


----------



## syferite (Apr 10, 2013)

>People taking Naruto seriously
okay.jpg


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin=Saucegay obsessed


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 10, 2013)

No one gets over Sasuke.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2013)

So much to laugh about in this thread
People hating a female character because she forgave someone who tried to kill her is one thing throwing out domestic violence references is a whole another issue
Harley quinn comparison is apt Karin is basically a comedy character a crazy tsundere whoever takes her serious is reading the manga wrong.

Man Karin is so great the sheer comedy of it all and how she only need sasuke to say sorry just sealed the deal for me. She needs to escape sasuke's harem and hook up with suigetsu but yeah good job kishi


----------



## MugiwaraInvincible (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope my boy Suigetsu chokes this bitch out before this manga ends.


----------



## dynasaur (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't expect Karin to forgive Sasuke easily as a Karin and a SasuKarin fan, and I was slightly disappointed in how Kishi addressed the stab, but maybe there?s more to come. The chapter was funny overall.  Readers shouldn?t be too hard on Karin, well because all the females in Naruto don?t move on, Karin ?fangirling? over Sasuke again after they will meet, should have been obvious since chapter 574.


----------



## Walkway (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you expect from a little girl stolen by a snake man, experimented on, and held captive to work with grisly prisoners and other morbid experiments for years? Karin isn't exactly a sane character, the fact that she isn't making a rational decision doesn't bother me.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 10, 2013)

Orochimaru made me laugh with his comment.

But yeah, Kishimoto's opinion of women is confirmed hereunder terrible low. First he confirms Sakura still loves Sasuke, then Ino is still the love-struck one and now Karin. Pathetic.


----------



## Ben B (Apr 10, 2013)

Miiami said:


> fuuu***... and I started to like her, but now.. And Sakura is not as low as Karin, Sakura doesn't act this way she doesn't drool over him.



Just you wait until the "redeemed" Sasuke reunites with team 7 and Sakura jumps on his d again, you know its coming


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow I'm surprised how many people here actually gave a shit about a side character.

She's technically Bipolar, so I guess I dislike half of her now??


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 10, 2013)

Not really surprised.


----------



## Shadow050 (Apr 10, 2013)

Forgives Sasuke for lethally wounding her after a simply "sorry."


"she wants the D"


----------



## jacamo (Apr 10, 2013)

what the hell is up with this karin hate? 

she is just a minor character / comic relief character


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

Ben B said:


> Just you wait until the "redeemed" Sasuke reunites with team 7 and Sakura jumps on his d again, you know its coming



Sakura's and Naruto's goal is to have team 7 reunited, obviously she won't tell him "fck you cause you tried to kill me", she never was angry at him to begin with, nor she acted crazy for him, everytime she thought of sasuke she had sad face, not some crazy "OH SASUKE-KUN", and I didn't see her wanting to hook up with sasuke all she wants is to "team 7 be happily together". I really can't imagine Sakura throwing herself on Sasuke the way Karin did, surely she'll be surprised to see him. But if she does, then I would be very dissapointed, as for now I like Sakura, I never hated her. I used to only hate Hinata but now there's Karin too. I hope Sakura isn't going to join them.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Apr 10, 2013)

They're mad that she went back to The Sauce after he said "sorry." That "respect" for her "getting over him" was lost in their eyes I suppose. Personally, Karin is a crazy-tsunadre like character. I am not surprised this happened, though who knows what she's hiding. Maybe she will turn around and try and stab him and someone will see and stop her. It could be all comedic too, lol.

Still love Karin.



> Sakura's and Naruto's goal is to have team 7 reunited, obviously she won't tell him "fck you cause you tried to kill me", she never was angry at him to begin with, nor she acted crazy for him, everytime she thought of sasuke she had sad face, not some crazy "OH SASUKE-KUN", and I didn't see her wanting to hook up with sasuke all she wants is to "team 7 be happily together". I really can't imagine Sakura throwing herself on Sasuke the way Karin did, surely she'll be surprised to see him. But if she does, then I would be very dissapointed, as for now I like Sakura, I never hated her. I used to only hate Hinata but not there's Karin too. I hope Sakura isn't going to join them.



100% agree with this. I hate how people are so quick to throw Sakura in the same category like Sakura has been just fangirling all this time. She's clearly far different from both Karin and her old 12 year old self. Team 7 reunion is going to be more meaningful than that.


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2013)

clearly that stuff doesn't mean much in this manga.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Ben B said:


> But Harley Quinn is a genuine maniac bro, Karin is just another generic, hot blooded, tsundere archetype personality like 90% of the females in this manga (Sakura, Kushina, Tsunade and Ino).



and i hate tsunderes. i can't provide proof on how much  i hate tsunderes. i hate kushina, sakura, ino, and tsunade for being tsunderes however........... i don't hate karin at all 

i love her scenes. all of them bring me joy. kage arc karin was fucking badass. karin escaping prison was also badass. maybe she is just pretending to like sasuke in order to stab him in the back. however, if that is not the case, i am still happy with her. i still like reading her character regardless of the direction kishi takes with her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Lady Hinata said:


> They're mad that she went back to The Sauce after he said "sorry." That "respect" for her "getting over him" was lost in their eyes I suppose. Personally, Karin is a crazy-tsunadre like character. I am not surprised this happened, though who knows what she's hiding. Maybe she will turn around and try and stab him and someone will see and stop her. It could be all comedic too, lol.
> 
> Still love Karin.
> 
> ...



It won't be meaningful. 

The contempt for Sakura and Karin alike is their infatuation of Sasuke despite all that he has done. It's pathetic.


----------



## JPongo (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin is a disgrace to the Uzumaki name.


----------



## mlc818 (Apr 10, 2013)

He didn't *try* to kill her, he just didn't care about killing her if it allowed him to get revenge.  Personally I would believe her quick forgiveness more if we had ever seen Karin learn more about Sasuke's past and feelings, and the Uchiha "curse" of hatred.  Sasuke's actions can be explained to an extent, but to forgive him when he has displayed essentially zero remorse is ridiculous.

The one benefit of Sasuke and Karin getting back together is babies with the power to become Rikudous... hopefully they won't inherit the instability of their parents or else Naruto & Sasuke saving the world will be short lived. ;p


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 10, 2013)

As I was reading it I was thinking to myself:

_"Seriously, Kishi...? Seriously?!"_

Treats his female characters like utter crap. Karin was fatally stabbed in such a way that Sasuke had no way of knowing it wouldn't kill her...then he was content to leave her to bleed to death. The only reason Karin is alive is because of her _enemies_.

She still "loves" Sasuke.

Kishimoto, you have no fragging idea what love is, do you?


----------



## Deana (Apr 10, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Karin is a disgrace to the Uzumaki name.


So she wasn't disgrace to the Uzamaki name when she was doing experiments on living beings and keeping them prisoner even after Oro was dead . . . but somehow she is now a disgrace because she can't not stalk Sasuke Uchia? 

Keep being you, Naruto Forums.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Deana said:


> So she wasn't disgrace to the Uzamaki name when she was doing experiments on living beings and keeping them prisoner even after Oro was dead . . . but somehow she is now a disgrace because she can't not stalk Sasuke Uchia?
> 
> Keep being you, Naruto Forums.



Stupid strawman for the lose.


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It won't be meaningful.
> 
> The contempt for Sakura and Karin alike is their infatuation of Sasuke despite all that he has done. It's pathetic.



Everytime I read something that you write, it's always something negative, it seems as if you hate everything in Naruto. Is there anything you like? 

Anyway Sakura isn't a bad character, she does what she has to, but I admit that only thing that makes her character fall is Sasuke,other than that she is funny,kind and interesting character for me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Miiami said:


> Everytime I read something that you write, it's always something negative, it seems as if you hate everything in Naruto. Is there anything you like?
> 
> Anyway Sakura isn't a bad character, she does what she has to, but I admit that only thing that makes her character fall is Sasuke,other than that she is funny,kind and interesting character for me.



What's it to you? 

no she's a bitch.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 10, 2013)

So much for the Uzumaki revival 

Seriously, though, that was pathetic.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What's it to you?
> 
> no she's a bitch.



Then what does that make Sasuke?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Then what does that make Sasuke?



A terrible person. Duh.


----------



## bleakwinter (Apr 10, 2013)

A woman in Kishimoto's manga being treated like crap. What else is new?


----------



## Ryoi (Apr 10, 2013)

Um did no one notice the sweat rolling down Sasuke when he first saw her. That shit was real.

But seriously guise, what were we expecting....


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd do the same If I was her, but then again I'm a filthy skank.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

its kishi guys....thats about it. i expect the characters in manga i read to atleast be somewhat well designed but at this point...is there really any reason to expect anything more from him? when it comes right down to it...it actually matters very little to him how his writing looks as long as people read the series and the money comes in. thats the only explanation ive got to explain the quality the series has been at for a long time. its not just for the female characters but pretty much all the writing in general.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hoes gon be hoes so I couldn't blame Tammy Karin.


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What's it to you?
> 
> no she's a bitch.



It's nothing for me, just surprised how can one person be so full of hate for everything, you're very arrogant so it seems.And if your logic says that she's a bitch, whatever, it's not like you thinking that she's a bitch is going to actually make her into one.


----------



## Grescia (Apr 10, 2013)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Karin is a pathetic fangirl.  I don't understand why the hell she would go back to Sasuke after he stabbed like she was nothing.



Because Kishi wants them to end up together! :amazed
I guess they were made for each other 

 Finally the Uzumaki's and Uchiha's bloodline will continue through their children... because Naruto can't have Sasuke's children, so it has to be Karin.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Miiami said:


> It's nothing for me, just surprised how can one person be so full of hate for everything, you're very arrogant so it seems.And if your logic says that she's a bitch, whatever, it's not like you thinking that she's a bitch is going to actually make her into one.



That's because she already was one.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 10, 2013)

Once you get stabbed by Sasuke there's no going back. Just ask Naruto and Orochimaru. They are both obsess with Sasuke.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## dwade (Apr 10, 2013)

Naruto is for children. It's way too blatantly obvious in this chapter.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 10, 2013)

Woman looking good in Kishi's manga? Some people are still expecting this? 

Karin's "patheticness" is only natural.


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's because she already was one.





LOL


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Miiami said:


> LOL



You're sure taking this personally.  Karin and Sakura are both awful characters, and yes, that includes being bitches.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 10, 2013)

Because battered (or nearly murdered) women going back to the same asshole is so awesome!

Jesus, she's a shit character. Beats the shit out of Juugo for no reason, then starts splooshing her pantaloons over Sasuke. I hope Karui punches her head off.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanted to believe that she is only acting and didn't forgive Sasuke but after thinking about I think she really might be serious.I really hope this is not the case,because my respect for her and for Kishi will be gone immediately.


----------



## Miiami (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're sure taking this personally.  Karin and Sakura are both awful characters, and yes, that includes being bitches.



If I took this personally I would bother myself to prove you wrong, probably. Anyway thank you for this truly meaningful conversation


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 10, 2013)

The title of the manga should've been "The last Uchiha". Everyone wants that guy regardless of what he does to them.


----------



## Crows (Apr 10, 2013)

Its the Sauce. If he even acted like he kinda tolerated you, that character was hooked.

Him actually apologizing is enough to get them hoes wet.


----------



## Seirenity (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, i for one did like her kick.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Karin is a disgrace to the Uzumaki name.



dude, naruto and karin are sasuke's bottom bitches. it is kushina and mito who are disgrace to the uzumaki name.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2013)

Kusanagi said:


> I wanted to believe that she is only acting and didn't forgive Sasuke but after thinking about I think she really might be serious.I really hope this is not the case,because my respect for her and for Kishi will be gone immediately.



dont hold your breath lol


----------



## Kage (Apr 10, 2013)

It was too much to hope for that Kishi _wouldn't_ make her look stupid but alas.

Kishi is determined to make any girl in love with Sasuke pay for that by forfeiting any dignity.


----------



## Shinryu (Apr 10, 2013)

The real question is why is Karin still in the Leaf Village when all the citizens evacuated days ago due to the war

I agree her forgiving Sasuke is nonsense he tried to kill her with cold intent and he clearly doesnt care about her at all stupid bitch


----------



## Fiona (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin was my absolute biggest bitch of this chapter. The stupidity and sheer ignorance of the writing astounds me.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It won't be meaningful.
> 
> The contempt for Sakura and Karin alike is their infatuation of Sasuke despite all that he has done. It's pathetic.



Knowing Kishi he'll do a comedic harem scene where both girls immediately start fighting over Sasuke and playing tug of war with him once they finally meet.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 10, 2013)

Those were just some amusing injuries as tv tropes describes them.

Sasuke was just being "tsundere"^^

And Karin seems to be not so secretly a masochist.


----------



## Kage (Apr 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Knowing Kishi he'll do a comedic harem scene where both girls immediately start fighting over Sasuke and playing tug of war with him once they finally meet.



So basically part I Sakura and Ino.

Wonderful. 

The sad part is it's entirely within the scope of their respective character development.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

This seems familiar.


----------



## lathia (Apr 10, 2013)

Fan-service / pairing. It sells mangas.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 10, 2013)

He also tried to kill Naruto and Sakura on multiple occasions yet they are still chasing his penis and unlike those two, Karin is an insignificant comic relief character at best so I don't really get all this rage tbh.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Honestly, I hate Karin. I hope the Juubi steps on her and Madara casually twirls his sword in her general direction, erasing her from existence.



Well I hope you also hate Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi. I'm looking forward to seeing your thread about how you hope Naruto gets stomped and killed by Juubi.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Ninja Genius said:


> Well I hope you also hate Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi. I'm looking forward to seeing your thread about how you hope Naruto gets stomped and killed by Juubi.



This kind of deflection is pathetic. Really, I don't see anywhere where he implied he approved of Naruto or Sakura's behavior towards Sasuke and they weren't in this chapter so why would he bring them up? FYI, Kakashi was really going to kill Sasuke and probably would have done so if Naruto hadn't forced him to stop.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

theme of this chapter: forgiveness


sasuke forgives konoha and the hokages.

orochomaru forgives sasuke and konoha.

guess what? karin forgives sasuke.

HOW UNEXPECTED FROM KISHI


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> theme of this chapter: forgiveness
> 
> 
> sasuke forgives konoha and the hokages.
> ...



This doesn't touch on any of the criticisms at all. Everyone knows what the intended theme is, but the execution to portray it was incredibly warped.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2013)

Eh, it was bound to happen.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 10, 2013)

People actually thought Karin was over him. This doesn't mean she's forgiven him. She's clearly about to bring up the stab when she gets distracted by Orochimaru. 

She's just so happy to see her Sasuke back, not that cold person with icy chakra she didn't recognize. He even apologized to her completely on his own. She was super pissed at him and took out all her frustrations on poor Suigetsu. Then true to her tsundere nature, a simple apology was all it took to make her melt.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually really like Karin! :amazed Lol at people taking this so seriously.
I think it will end with NaruHina and SasuKarin. Not every pairing has to be srs buisiness. Naruhina=serious pairing SasuKarin=comedy pairing. 
NaruSaku/SasuSaku would ruin team 7 imo. None of them should end up together romantically


----------



## NekoKimio (Apr 10, 2013)

Incognito said:


> He also tried to kill Naruto and Sakura on multiple occasions yet they are still chasing his penis and unlike those two, Karin is an insignificant comic relief character at best so I don't really get all this rage tbh.



THIS. I agree. I liked Karin as a character, but people are getting to into/butthurt over this.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2013)

I think people legit started liking karin the moment she broke from sasuke but they just didn't pay any attention to the fact that she's a joke character and now we have a thread like this where everyone is pissing themselves over how stupid she's being like she was ever not fucked up before this?

At least sasuke said sorry


----------



## Kage (Apr 10, 2013)

...

It belittles the seriousness of him nearly *killing* her. Pretty sure that wasn't meant to be comic relief too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This doesn't touch on any of the criticisms at all. Everyone knows what the intended theme is, but the execution to portray it was incredibly warped.



yes, the execution is pure horse shit, i agree. 

but as a fan of strong female characters, i still like karin's story over kushitna's or hinata's or sakura's love story.

personal preferences aside, did you honestly think kishi was gonna take his time with this issue?. before that page, kishi skipped minato and brought him back for no reason whatsoever. he halfassed hiruzen's and tobirama's answers. he halfassed hashirama vs madara. he halfassed madara's falashback too.

yes, karin's turn is half assed. yes, it does not by any means adhere to character developments standards if there were any. 

i agree with those who liked karin  for dumping sasuke and showing what a woman can do!!!!! i started liking karin for that  specific reason.

i agree with every argument in this thread that the turn is pure horse shit writing wise. that it is a crime against feminism and women all over the world. a disgrace to female characters everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i don't care 

this is one of the few instances i don't criticize kishi or bitch about his writing. instead of facepalming like i did at sakura in the kage arc, i laughed my ass of this chapter. karin put a smile on my face. something the recent flashback sucked away from me.

listen, i *will *bitch about upcoming developments but i can't bitch about anything in this chapter. it is a pure gem of a chapter. it is that good.

*tl;dr?*

yes, it sucks but i don't give a shit 


Matta Clatta said:


> I think people legit started liking karin the moment she broke from sasuke but they just didn't pay any attention to the fact that she's a joke character and now we have a thread like this where everyone is pissing themselves over how stupid she's being like she was ever not fucked up before this?
> 
> At least sasuke said sorry



well, every female in naruto is a joke character so i am not sure if it is exclusive to karin alone


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke got that good dick you didnt know ?


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, Karin did lose quite a bit in my eyes. People in this fucking manga need to learn to move the hell on, not only her


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kurokocchi said:


> I actually really like Karin! :amazed Lol at people taking this so seriously.
> I think it will end with NaruHina and SasuKarin. Not every pairing has to be srs buisiness. Naruhina=serious pairing SasuKarin=comedy pairing.
> NaruSaku/SasuSaku would ruin team 7 imo. None of them should end up together romantically


Funny thing is I actually see things going that way. Welp at least Konoha will have a few rinnegan users roaming the streets.


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke tried killing Naruto as well but he still wants to get in the sauce pants 

So for Senju/Uzumaki (and any whore named Sakura or Ino) Uchiha dick=very addictive


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2013)

<Dickhole abuses girl>
<Girl still loves dickhole>

Nothing new here 

But seriously it is pretty lame of Kishi to portray it that way, especially considering the target audience of this manga.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck it!  Sasuke should be a playboy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 10, 2013)

insane111 said:


> <Dickhole abuses girl>
> <Girl still loves dickhole>
> 
> Nothing new here
> ...



Sasuke was beyond a dickhole; he stabbed her in the chest with a blade of lightning. She forgives him because she finds him attractive?

Most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.

Know what?

It never happened. None of it, nothing at all.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 10, 2013)

insane111 said:


> <Dickhole abuses girl>
> <Girl still loves dickhole>
> 
> Nothing new here
> ...


Sadly there will be one idiot out there will who probably think trying to kill a girl will help him get laid later.


----------



## Soca (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 10, 2013)

"Sorry, Karin."

Kishi just shitted on yet another female character.

If he hated her that much, he should've just had Sasuke kill her the first time. She appears to have no purpose left in the story. Even Suigetsu called her an idiot. He's the only one who has any sense.


----------



## Evolution (Apr 10, 2013)

Sauce killed Oro too and if Oro can forgive so can Karin.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Incognito said:


> He also tried to kill Naruto and Sakura on multiple occasions yet they are still chasing his penis and unlike those two, Karin is an insignificant comic relief character at best so I don't really get all this rage tbh.


Well, first of all, you committed the . 

Anyway, the "I hope the Juubi steps on her and Madara casually twirls his sword in her general direction, erasing her from existence." doesn't mean I'm "raging", it was just the funniest bit of hyperbole I could think of, as  they're going up against the Juubi+Madara+Obito. Do I think it will happen? No. Do I hope it actually happens? Ehh, doesn't really matter but it would be funny to see. If you don't think so, c'est la vie.

But, I did, genuinely dislike how Kishimoto portrayed her character. Absolutely hated it. Sasuke said 3 words about Karin in this chapter, and 2 words directly to her, and all is supposed to be forgiven? I don't care if it was supposed to be played for comedic relief; if it was (which we all know it was), that, to me, makes it even more pathetic. Its delivery was callous, and I hated it. Again, if you do not believe so, c'est la vie.

If it makes you, and others who think I'm one-sided and victim blaming, feel better; know that I would be equally unopposed to having Sasuke squashed like a pancake and wiped from existence.

And like Seto noted, I'm dealing with this chapter, and what's happening right now. 



Ninja Genius said:


> Well I hope you also hate Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi. I'm looking forward to seeing your thread about how you hope Naruto gets stomped and killed by Juubi.


The entirety of the first response is applicable here.



Addy said:


> theme of this chapter: forgiveness
> 
> 
> sasuke forgives konoha and the hokages.
> ...


Sasuke said 3 words relating to Karin this chapter. 2 of those were directly to her, and we're supposed to laugh at her fawning all over him again? I feel it was callous.



Matta Clatta said:


> I think people legit started liking karin the moment she broke from sasuke but they just didn't pay any attention to the fact that she's a joke character and now we have a thread like this where everyone is pissing themselves over how stupid she's being like she was ever not fucked up before this?
> 
> At least sasuke said sorry



I've been completely indifferent to Karin for the entirety of her time in the manga. When she started showing signs of actually being a reasonable human being, I felt it was a turn for the better. Any hope that she will show, or do anything truly meaningful, interesting, or realistic, dropped to .00000000001% with one panel. Any good development she might have gotten was thrown away to dote on Sasuke.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Apr 10, 2013)

You know how woman are. Treat 'em like absolute dirt and they always come running back (in their heels) because they define themselves by the very men they cling to.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin was like "Fuck it; I'm done with Sasuke" and then the first thing she does when she breaks out is _head right for him._  Why the fuck can't Kishi have a character actually get over their Sasuke wank like he seemed to imply Karin would way back when?


----------



## Mako (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Arisu (Apr 10, 2013)

Karin looks more attractive now


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Sasuke said 3 words about Karin in this chapter, and 2 words directly to her, and all is supposed to be forgiven?



And one of those words was to aid a joke. 

i won't forgive you
sorry
omg i forgive you.

I think Sasuke's face when she clings to him illustrates well the kind of reaction the average reader has.



> I don't care if it was supposed to be played for comedic relief; if it was (which we all know it was), that, to me, makes it even more pathetic. Its delivery was callous, and I hated it.



There was another instance of this callous comic relief regarding these two. When Sui and Jugo escape their prison talk about what Sasuke and Karin must be doing, Sui says he can't wait to pull them apart. The problem is, Sasuke had already done that in a horrific way.

These two are meant to be seen as comic relief. Karin is the caricature of the rabid bishonen fangirl as well. The only instances where there is serious business is the fight against Bee, which is a team effort and he had to remember Team 7 to help, and the stabbing. The Bee fight was understandable due to not being personally tied to Taka but Team 7, but brushing the stabbing and just continuing with the comic relief does come across as callous.



Arisu_NaruHinaFan said:


> Karin looks more attractive now



I don't know how this happened, but I lost part of the post. Anyway, Kishimoto made Karin look deranged. Her eyes are closed in one panel, foggy in the other. They're not seen. This is iconography for hiding emotions or things or plans, etc etc. I'd assume she's exaggeration ebcasue she's planning on turning on Sasuke down the line. Orochimaru too is suspicious. The two may team-up at a vulnerable moment. Such an odd scene would fit this scenario.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 10, 2013)

KARIN IS THE FEMALE SURROGATE FOR NARUTO TO APPEASE THE NARUSASU FANS BECAUSE BOTH KARIN AND NARUTO ARE UZUMAKI.

Also their relationship symbolizes the Uchiha and Senju Clans uniting


----------



## Kage (Apr 10, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> KARIN IS THE FEMALE SURROGATE FOR NARUTO TO APPEASE THE NARUSASU FANS BECAUSE BOTH KARIN AND NARUTO ARE UZUMAKI.
> 
> Also their relationship symbolizes the Uchiha and Senju Clans uniting



dude are you high.


----------



## tears (Apr 10, 2013)

why kishi why..


----------



## Arisu (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I lost part of the post. Anyway, Kishimoto made Karin look deranged. Her eyes are closed in one panel, foggy in the other. They're not seen. This is iconography for hiding emotions or things or plans, etc etc. I'd assume she's exaggeration ebcasue she's planning on turning on Sasuke down the line. Orochimaru too is suspicious. The two may team-up at a vulnerable moment. Such an odd scene would fit this scenario.



Which part of the post?  It was only this sentence, I was commenting at the edited manga panel here with Sasuke's face instead of Karin's. Sasuke would be a better looking girl on this panel 
Karin gets those covered glassy eyes a lot, not only when she's plotting something. She wears glasses so it's typical. Would it be to much to hope she'll somehow redeem herself? Her hair is messy, she wears pajamas...and her face looks scary..ugh. Orochimaru always looks suspicious with his snaky face


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 10, 2013)

At least karin had the guts to say at one point she didn't care about sasuke anymore after he stabbed her,Obviously she was mad then but shes calmed down now i guess and sasuke doesn't seem crazy anymore,He also said sorry so...thats more than sakura got out of sasuke.    its easier to forgive someone gorgeous. 


Also i find it hilarious that theres still sasusaku fans after sasuke and sakura tried to kill each other.   
So any sasusaku fan has no right to dig at karin,Or they would be mega hypercritical.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 10, 2013)

Kage said:


> dude are you high.



Mayyybeee.........


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 10, 2013)

I got some news for you bro.

Naruto and Sasuke have tried to kill each other multiple times, and yet we expect them to get on well when they meet up. Someone will have to explain the me what is so different here other than Karin being a girl.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2013)

she was always struggling with her feelings for sasuke. she was legit bipolar going from hating him to loving him again while locked up
The people bitching now are just being willfully ignorant of her character and trying to make her out to be pathetic like sakura or something


----------



## Mavish (Apr 10, 2013)

from 


> "Sasuke was possessed by the darkness in his heart and his need for revenge when he stabbed Karin. But he has changed FOR GOOD. Sasuke fucking apologized OKAY. There’s no darkness left so there’s no harm in Karin’s forgiveness. I’m pretty damn sure he won’t be sacrificing his comrades anymore. Aren’t people suppose to forgive each other for their mistakes? What exactly is so wrong with the fact that Karin “forgave” Sasuke? Did you really expect Karin to be mad at Sasuke eternally?"



My thoughts exactly. But it did feel kind of.... Inappropriate tbh. I wish Kishi had handled it differently.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I got some news for you bro.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke have tried to kill each other multiple times, and yet we expect them to get on well when they meet up. Someone will have to explain the me what is so different here other than Karin being a girl.



Well, the things that irked me were that Karin showed some resolve for the better, and it was one of the first times she's showed anything other than an unquestionable (bordering on mindless) loyalty for Sasuke. But all it took for Karin to devolve back into the Karin we've constantly seen was for Sasuke to nonchalantly say "...oh, sorry." She completely ate it up; turned to butter in his presence.

I also didn't like how the situation was played for laughs, as I've said. It ruined the significance of the whole scene and left it in bad taste. If it had been something that happened after the war, and seemed more meaningful and heartfelt between the two than "Oh, bumped into you as I was walking through the door, sorry." I would have been for it. 

As for Naruto; the Naruto of the beginning of Shippuden is not the same as the one now. He still wants Sasuke back, but he realizes now that there are things that need to be addressed and that it won't necessarily be peaches and roses. However, when that time comes, how it was portrayed and handled will be scrutinized by the forum as well. It's only natural.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I got some news for you bro.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke have tried to kill each other multiple times, and yet we expect them to get on well when they meet up. Someone will have to explain the me what is so different here other than Karin being a girl.



What is with this redundancy? One, the chapter had Karin in this not Naruto, we're discussing what happened this chapter. Second, you act like people don't criticize Naruto for this when it is among the biggest issues people have with his character. People don't expect much from the inevitable regarding Naruto and Sasuke's relationship. Karin was unique in that she exhibited an actual sense of self-respect in contrast to Naruto and Sakura, yet that vanished pretty quickly. That's your explanation.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What is with this redundancy? One, the chapter had Karin in this not Naruto, we're discussing what happened this chapter. Second, you act like people don't criticize Naruto for this when it is among the biggest issues people have with his character. People don't expect much from the inevitable regarding Naruto and Sasuke's relationship. Karin was unique in that she exhibited an actual sense of self-respect in contrast to Naruto and Sakura, yet that vanished pretty quickly. That's your explanation.



Karin never said she was giving up on Sasuke. That was a bad translation. She just wasn't going to concern herself with crazy psycho Sasuke anymore.

In this chapter, _her_ Sasuke is clearly back and she can't help but be relieved and happy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Karin never said she was giving up on Sasuke. That was a bad translation. She just wasn't going to concern herself with crazy psycho Sasuke anymore.
> 
> In this chapter, _her_ Sasuke is clearly back and she can't help but be relieved and happy.



She pretty much said she was done with him. 

She was almost killed by him, and while I nor anyone else expected any real focus on this issue, it being played up for laughs is pretty twisted. That kind of disassociation of actions and individual is what a battered person that doesn't have the respect or strength to actually move past the individual does.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't read the manga anymore, but I still come in here to 'keep up' w/ everything, shall we say, and this thread has some hilarious posts.

Anywhoo, I'm a little disappointed that Karin went right back to how she was, but at the same time I'm not surprised and don't really care. If that makes sense.

She wasn't a char that really stood out for me, but I still like her waaaaaaay better than that dumbass, pink-haired bitch.



Marcelle.B said:


>


I love the look that Sasuke gives her.


----------



## xXMUGIWARAXx (Apr 10, 2013)

i always thought she was a shit character and annoying but this chapter my hate for her went to a whole another level


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> She wasn't a char that really stood out for me, but I still like her waaaaaaay better than that dumbass, pink-haired bitch



You lot always need to mention the greater evil.


----------



## hzleys87 (Apr 10, 2013)

As it stands now, I do think this recent development leaves a bitter after taste, however I'm of the opinion that it's still too early to say what becomes of it.

The fact that she is speaking in gibberish and is being way over the top is suspicious. She fooled the Konoha's guards that way- I think it's possible she's doing it again. She is highly manipulative, we've seen this time and time again with her. 

Meh, whatever. I'm willing to put a little faith in it.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 10, 2013)

ch1p said:


> You lot always need to mention the greater evil.


You actually negged me for what I typed? Wow.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2013)

You think I'd pos rep it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> You actually negged me for what I typed? Wow.



They take slights against Sakura very personally.


----------



## Akaikumo (Apr 10, 2013)

They're ninjas, you know, they're supposed to get used to that kind of relationships. Naruto and Sasuke fought a lot and they still have feelings for each other. They're all impulsive and try to resolve problems with hitting and killing because that is what they were taught. It's normal. And Sasuke said "I'm sorry". I mean, that's A LOT coming from _him_.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

Mavish said:


> from
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. But it did feel kind of.... Inappropriate tbh. I wish Kishi had handled it differently.



lol what a load of bull


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 11, 2013)

As someone mentioned, this chapter has Karin so we're focusing on her.  A lot of us, myself included, rag on Naruto for fangirling over Sasuke.  At the moment, of his harem, I have the most respect for Sakura.  Sure she couldn't kill him - but she TRIED to, because she knew it was her job and the right thing, given a choice between her village's safety and his life.  Plus she tried to tell him not to seek revenge before he left the village, and this was at the tail end of her most annoying fangirl days.  In spite of being in love with him, she still tried to stand up to him and do the right thing.  Doubt she's going to drool all over him if/when they meet again.  She didn't last time - she played a role to get close to him to try to kill him, and the role didn't even include hugging him.  Just reinstating the -kun at the end of his name temporarily.

Yeah, sorry, but Karin has no self-respect.  Plus she doesn't love him, she lusts after him, which is different.  If she tries to kill him or will switch teams, I'll consider her redeemed.  But lousy chance of that ever happening.  Her fangirling is probably exactly that.  Kishimoto has a habit of writing things that we wish desperately were trolls - but they're real, particularly when it's a woman doing it.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't believe Kishi would do something as sick as having Karin go back with Sasuke after he tried to kill her. Sexist bastard is setting back women 100 years with this shit.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 11, 2013)

ch1p said:


> You think I'd pos rep it?


You ignore it and move on like someone w/ some sense when they see a post they don't like, genius.



Seto Kaiba said:


> They take slights against Sakura very personally.


Apparently. It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

ch1p said:


> You lot always need to mention the greater evil.



oh no, you can't mention Naruto! but you can mention Sakura


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2013)

starr said:


> oh no, you can't mention Naruto! but you can mention Sakura



Pretty stupid  attempt at sarcasm considering people have been mentioning Naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 11, 2013)

You know it's fucked up when Karin forgiving Sasuke for almost killing her is one of the reasonable parts of the chapter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> You ignore it and move on like someone w/ some sense when they see a post they don't like, genius.



get a load of this guy

>you actually negged me for that??? wtf is wrong with you???
>"you said something i didn't like"
>WELL THEN WHY DON'T YOU MOVE ON LIKE A NORMAL PERSON INSTEAD OF SUBTRACTING SOMETHING FROM MY ARBITRARY INTERNET POINTS
>you're so pathetic lolol i can't believe anyone would do this
>taking away my precious internet points because i dissed some girl
>2013
>I SHIGGY DIGGY


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Pretty stupid  attempt at sarcasm considering people have been mentioning Naruto.



I don't understand why you even bother replying, Mr. condescending


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2013)

starr said:


> I don't understand why you even bother replying, Mr. condescending



Of course you don't.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 11, 2013)

FoxxyKat said:


> You ignore it and move on like someone w/ some sense when they see a post they don't like, genius.



Why wouldn't I take advantage of the rep system when I know it angers you?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 11, 2013)

It was completely idiotic. Last I checked, Karin said she was done with Sasuke during the Kage arc. This was after he not only tried to kill her but ordered one of his former teammates to finish the job.

Karin giving up on Sasuke showed she wasn't a complete tool and had  a sense of self-respect most Naruto females (you know the one) don't have and now, she's had a change of heart. Just like that, with only a "sorry" as an apology and  she's ready to fly off with him again? Who in their right minds would defend this crap?

Shows how much thought was put in to developing her character.


----------



## gus3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well as long as she's able to force that uncomfortable look on Sasuke's face, I forgive her for forgiveness.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 11, 2013)

Karin is going to stab Sasuke in the back when he least expects it. Literally with a kunai, and likely during an upcoming battle. She'll do what Sakura failed to do, and will probably do it while Sakura is watching. So we'll get a delicious comparison flashback from Sakura hesitating when she had the chance to take Sasuke out.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 11, 2013)

And this gentlemen, is a classic case of the beaten wife syndrome. Who cares if he hurts you, its probably your fault and hey, he said sorry!

Anyways, her retardedness has some merit, their babies will be mini rikudous, unless they end up getting the short end of the genetic stick like Tsunade


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2013)

It was played as a gag/for laughs. Karin's exaggerated, over-the-top behavior pretty much says that the scene was meant for comedy. There's no use getting hung up over such a thing, especially when little is to come of it.

Essentially she's back to her original place in Taka, attitude and all, and that's what Kishi wanted in order to reenforce Sasuke's new change in direction.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 11, 2013)

It's all gags and laughs till someone betrays and nearly kills their friend with a raiton spear

Those half uzumaki half uchiha babies better be worth it!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely said:


> It was played as a gag/for laughs. Karin's exaggerated, over-the-top behavior pretty much says that the scene was meant for comedy. There's no use getting hung up over such a thing, especially when little is to come of it.
> 
> Essentially she's back to her original place in Taka, attitude and all, and that's what Kishi wanted in order to reenforce Sasuke's new change in direction.



That is what's so twisted about the whole thing.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What is with this redundancy? One, the chapter had Karin in this not Naruto, we're discussing what happened this chapter. Second, you act like people don't criticize Naruto for this when it is among the biggest issues people have with his character. People don't expect much from the inevitable regarding Naruto and Sasuke's relationship. Karin was unique in that she exhibited an actual sense of self-respect in contrast to Naruto and Sakura, yet that vanished pretty quickly. That's your explanation.


Okay, she had changed her opinion towards Sasuke. But so has Naruto as someone else here pointed out! Naruto has angsted over Sasuke's path just a she has, (e.g. concern about his chakra turning dark,) so there is no reason why he should get a pass for forgiving Sasuke while she does not. Kishi's portrayal aside, someone please give me another reason other than Karin being a girl or being 'emotional', whatever that is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Okay, she had changed her opinion towards Sasuke. But so has Naruto as someone else here pointed out! Naruto has angsted over Sasuke's path just a she has, (e.g. concern about his chakra turning dark,) so there is no reason why he should get a pass for forgiving Sasuke while she does not. Kishi's portrayal aside, someone please give me another reason other than Karin being a girl.



He _*doesn't*_ get a pass. Did that point I made very clear just fly over your head?



> Second, you act like people don't criticize Naruto for this when it is among the biggest issues people have with his character. People don't expect much from the inevitable regarding Naruto and Sasuke's relationship.



Honestly...


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2013)

Kishi doesn't seem to know how humans are supposed to act...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Kishi doesn't seem to know how humans are supposed to act...



I am very curious on what his upbringing was like.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 11, 2013)

sum1 shewt dat boi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He _*doesn't*_ get a pass. Did that point I made very clear just fly over your head?


Yes, it did.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 11, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Okay, she had changed her opinion towards Sasuke. But so has Naruto as someone else here pointed out! Naruto has angsted over Sasuke's path just a she has, (e.g. concern about his chakra turning dark,) so there is no reason why he should get a pass for forgiving Sasuke while she does not. Someone please give me another reason other than Karin being a girl.




 I expected Karin to forgive Sasuke, but the manner in which it was done (not portrayed in a serious or relevant way) is what surprises me.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Apr 11, 2013)

well... it kind of surprised me... your right.

I mean I had a feeling they would reunite but Kishi literally made a comedy of it. I expected a more serious "mood" when the time came and this isn't exactly what I had in mind.

but I do agree with some here.

Sakura and Naruto are no different. Both of them have been treated like crap by sasuke for a while & either of them would "take" him back anyday. Especially Sakura, even if he stabbed her. That bitch would come and lay down at his feet if he only said sorry. 

I say that to say that it shouldn't really be that shocking. I expected this.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 11, 2013)

CM Pope said:


> Kishimoto, you have no fragging idea what love is, do you?



Apparently it's something that is never-ending despite any bad blood to come between people once the love is actually there. Like all forms of bonds, according to Kishi.

While the execution may be in poor taste, the intent is very clear, and is consistent with what has been established as a recurring theme of the series as a whole; the eternal nature of love and bonds.

It was established during the Killer Bee fight and the Five Kage Summit, along with her flashback right before Sasuke was about to kill her, that Karin genuinely loves him. Her declaration of giving up on Sasuke was done in desperation to separate the aloof yet still fundamentally good person she fell in love with, with the monster he had devolved into in the Five Kage Summit arc. He was becoming a completely different person, down to his chakra signature, changes marked several times by Karin herself. The Sasuke that Karin gave up on was the monstrous shell in the Kage arc.

Of course, Naruto comes in and restores Sakura's and Kakashi's faith in Sasuke almost immediately following Karin's "giving up". Karin witnesses this firsthand.

The first time we see Karin in the war, we see her arguing with herself; one side of her hates Sasuke for trying to kill her, while the other fangirls over him despite that. While this was done partially to distract the guards, it was also a clue to see Karin's real feelings about Sasuke. She is angry with Sasuke, but also *wants* to believe he can return to his old self.

And what's the first line Karin speaks in 627?

"I knew that it was Sasuke! Damn!"

Karin sensed Sasuke's chakra. Not the monster from the Kage Summit arc's chakra, _Sasuke's_ chakra. Evidence Sasuke *is* back to his old self.

And then the apology, unprompted.

Karin tries to put up a Tsun-tsun defense, claiming words alone aren't going to work, but the idea that the Sasuke she loved has returned is just too much.

The signs for Karin's quick forgiveness return to gushing were all there. From the moment Naruto inspired Sakura and Kakashi to keep believing in Sasuke was the moment it was being developed that Karin was going to follow suit; Karin loves Sasuke too, and just like Team 7, she isn't going to let something like one murder attempt break her bond with him that easily, even from her own attempts to do so.

The lesson Kishi shows in the series, whether agreeable or not, is that once someone loves another, in any way, they do not stop loving that person no matter what. Karin is no exception. Heck, in this chapter Hashirama still calls Madara his friend despite what had transpired only one chapter previous.


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 11, 2013)

Gosh... this is a manga for kids and Karin was used as a comic relief.
It's not the first time Kishimoto does such thing.


----------



## TaskMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

OP, do you know how many females I have stabbed, shot, maimed, burned, electrocuted, hit with my car, pushed down a flight of steps, dropped from 10 story buildings, drugged, and stepped on just to have them fawning over me again because I simply said sorry? 

This is exactly in her character to do...All that renouncing Sasuke was going to go out the window after she saw him again

I was more surprised he apologized lol


----------



## Combine (Apr 11, 2013)

Are there actually people who will still deny that Kishimoto is a sexist/misogynist?

That's not to say you can't enjoy their work


----------



## RWB (Apr 11, 2013)

Karin isn't actually that pathetic. 

It's actually sadly realistic. What yanks my chain is the "happy reunion" thing. Sorry Kishi, but uniting an abuse victim with the abuser should never be portrayed as a good thing. 

This being said, I'm still hoping she shanks him later on. Thank god she's still angry as all hell about it, no matter how much of a groupie she might be...


----------



## Coldhands (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah she's pretty damn retarded but I can't really bring myself to care.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Gosh... this is a manga for kids and Karin was used as a comic relief.
> It's not the first time Kishimoto does such thing.



Yeah, she's just a harmless and inconsequential tsundere.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Apr 11, 2013)

Sasuke + Karin = Uzumaki Uchiha Baby

Naruto + Hinata = Uzumaki Hyuga Baby


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2013)

She's just a flat character now


----------



## AceBizzle (Apr 11, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> The lesson Kishi shows in the series, whether agreeable or not, is that once someone loves another, in any way, they do not stop loving that person no matter what.



Sad truth


----------



## TatsukageX (Apr 11, 2013)

what did you expect from an Orochimaruo experiment? I mean look at Oro...he is doing exactly the same thing lol


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 11, 2013)

It's sad, but, like someone else said, I don't really care. I still find her funny sometimes.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 11, 2013)

People are mistaking. Sasuke never apologized to karin. Karin just didnt let him finish. He was going to say.

"Sorry Karin....You can't come along" But hey. Sasuke was crazed and made a serious attempt on her life. In this world of shinobi it normal I guess. Plus Females are illogical creatures


----------



## Nami (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't been reading this manga for a long time. I read the latest chapter because a friend told me to. Karin's behavior wasn't surprising Kishi is still sucking Sasuke's dick through his characters I see but disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## titantron91 (Apr 11, 2013)

They are facing bigger problems here.

Personal grudges are tiny matters as of now.

Karin's alive. What is she complaining about? They'll all end up dead anyway if they falter as a team and Madara destroys them all.


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Apr 11, 2013)

After the stabbing she was trying to forget about Sasuke or at least smother her obsession with him. I respected her for that. Sure, I assumed she'd forgive him eventually but not by running into the arms of her abuser after saying "sorry." And since when does Sasuke ever say sorry??????? 
 Kishi is fucking me over and trying to shove a Taka version of Sakura down my throat. 

But I still love that girl. I was kinda missing Karin....*wipes tear*
The manga wasn't the same without her


----------



## doubletongue (Apr 11, 2013)

come on guys... sasuke had had a rough day.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2013)

she's always been a Sasuke fangirl, and she always will be


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Well at least Sasuke "apologized" to her.

Altough maybe she is hidding something under her sleeve?


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2013)

Karin will end up with Suigetsu, its inevitable




Ben B said:


> But Harley Quinn is a genuine maniac bro, Karin is just another generic, hot blooded, tsundere archetype personality like 90% of the females in this manga (Sakura, Kushina, Tsunade and Ino).



Harley Quinn eventually moved on with her life years after the Joker was dead in Batman Beyond


[YOUTUBE]1uwMpeS3kbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 11, 2013)

Just what kind of message is Kishi giving to his readers in a shonen manga by shitting on Karin like that?


That merely saying a plain sorry to a girl, who fucking followed you to the ends of the world due to wanting to see that smile once again, in which you nearly fucking killed her and left her behind like she was a piece of trash is enough to erase everything ?


And Karin is pathetic to quickly forgive him for this!


Abused victims from their truly beloved would take years to recover from the trauma of their loved one nearly killing them or at least try to deny them emotionally.


Sadly, I can see some of the boys who reads this manga will go on a violent spurge on his girlfriend or female friend as if it was not a big deal because your friend will forgive you by just saying "sorry !"......


----------



## Plague (Apr 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## Plague (Apr 11, 2013)

So should we call it battered wife syndrome?


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 11, 2013)

More like "this is Kishi's way of coping with the bad luck he had in High School" syndrome.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 11, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Just what kind of message is Kishi giving to his readers in a shonen manga by shitting on Karin like that?



The message is "_Look at this silly joke character and how silly she is! Hahaha so silly!_"



Gamma Akutabi said:


> More like "this is Kishi's way of coping with the bad luck he had in High School" syndrome.



Dude's married with children, he has zero reason to be bitter over something like that.


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2013)

Kishi likes his wives battered and in the kitchen.

Now make me a sammich.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 11, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Just what kind of message is Kishi giving to his readers in a shonen manga by shitting on Karin like that?
> 
> That merely saying a plain sorry to a girl, who fucking followed you to the ends of the world due to wanting to see that smile once again, in which you nearly fucking killed her and left her behind like she was a piece of trash is enough to erase everything ?



If a person boy is THAT impressionable and cannot distinguish what's right and wrong, then it doesn't matter if he sees it in fiction or not. He's a psycopath either way and he's gonna do that and much worth even without videogame manga examples.



Plague said:


> lol


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 11, 2013)

But outside references can also influence a boy into doing and naively think it will be similar to how his precious manga or video game showed him !


----------



## ch1p (Apr 11, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But outside references can also influence a boy into doing and naively think it will be similar to how his precious manga or video game showed him !



If such kids are that stupid, then they won't diferentiate a hero from a villain either. It wouldn't matter if it was Sasuke or Orochimaru or Hidan.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 11, 2013)

It does not matter, it still is lazy writing to settle it like that and it gives a lame presentation to the younger readers how to conclude nearly killing your comrade like that with said comrade still smitten by him !

I honestly do not know why you are arguing against that fact and which is why entertainment industries are having this debate on what message should it teach to young readers.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 11, 2013)

Battered wife?  What are you talking about?  It's worse than that - they're not even involved!  That's pretty much saying that it's cool to use and abuse a girl (admittedly a twisted girl with a very unhealthy infatuation - wtf, trying to rape someone in their sleep is lulzworthy?  ) who you aren't interested or involved with, then beat up/attempted murder/take your pick, and then just say sorry, she forgives you and is STILL unhealthily infatuated with you (despite that you're STILL not remotely interested in her), it's all cool...

Those two are extremely unhealthy individuals. Gross.  She'd be better off sticking with Suigetsu.  Wasn't he trying to run away?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It does not matter, it still is lazy writing to settle it like that and it gives a lame presentation to the younger readers how to conclude nearly killing your comrade like that with said comrade still smitten by him !



Did you comment when Karin was thinking that Suigetsu / Juugo should die so she could be alone with Sasuke or when she started fantasising about raping him? Or is this rightousness only coming out because this time it's male -> female?



> I honestly do not know why you are arguing against that fact and which is why entertainment industries are having this debate on what message should it teach to young readers.



I'm not. I'm just saying you're missing the point. Twice, if you think that's what I did here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2013)

Plague said:


> So should we call it battered wife syndrome?



That generally requires a relationship to exist in the first place.

There's also the simple fact that Sasuke obviously has no interest in Karin being there. BWS _usually_ involves an abusive significant other who emotionally manipulates the woman into crawling back to him/her again and again, typically by making her feel dependent and/or helpless without them. Sasuke wants nothing to do with her though.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Apr 12, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Did you comment when Karin was thinking that Suigetsu / Juugo should die so she could be alone with Sasuke or when she started fantasising about raping him?



Exactly, she's got non-existant boundaries, like being unable to respect that Sasuke isn't remotely interested in her, and pretty much at the beginning of their interactions Sasuke was the victim of her stalkerish behavior and attempted rape(s).  That's probably why her hair looks messed up - he probably chidoried her ass one day during one of her attempts.  Good.

Anyway, cray-cray went back to him.  Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## Escargon (Apr 12, 2013)

Sigh. I thought she would fuck it up for them but she didnt. I guess Sasuke is really that awesome with his giant mojo and shit.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Gosh... this is a manga for kids and Karin was used as a comic relief.
> It's not the first time Kishimoto does such thing.



Yeah, but that was all still very sad to read.

Personally, I think she's setting him up. But we'll see.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2013)

Kishi is pretty warped in the head I think. It does make me curious on exactly what kind of experiences he had in his life.


----------



## dungsi27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet shes up to something


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ya just mad cause karin trolled you all


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 12, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> It does not matter, it still is lazy writing to settle it like that and it gives a lame presentation to the younger readers how to conclude nearly killing your comrade like that with said comrade still smitten by him !
> 
> I honestly do not know why you are arguing against that fact and which is why entertainment industries are having this debate on what message should it teach to young readers.


Don't waste your time arguing w/ that person.



dungsi27 said:


> I bet shes up to something


That would be nice. Even though I like Sasuke, it would be interesting if she was just playing him.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 12, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> I bet shes up to something



Its a true reaction. Kishi has regulated Karin to a comedic character, and so most of her interactions with Sasuke and the others won't be serious business. Even if its inappropriate to make a joke of Sasuke stabbing her. 



Sakura is likely to have the dramatic scenes with Sasuke, and I fully expect reactions to be much worse than what I'm seeing now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 12, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> I bet shes up to something



At this point I doubt it.


Karin: He stabbed me! 

Oro: So? He stabbed me too and it's all good. 



If a character like orochimaru got over it then I think it's safe to say the same for karin as well.

Besides, what can _she_ do against sasuke/the war at this point?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> If a character like orochimaru got over it then I think it's safe to say the same for karin as well.
> 
> Besides, what can _she_ do against sasuke/the war at this point?



Orochimaru is acting shady as well. I wouldn't be surprised if the two of them attempt something. Karin was Orochimaru's trusted jailer after all, even wanted to keep prisoners in after her boss was dead. Personally I don't want Karin to turn on Sasuke. She's gonna be bashed even more than she already is now. In-universe, her fate won't be good either.

I had never noticed before, but Orochimaru attempted to kill both Orochimaru and Karin with Chidori Spear while attempted to kill both Naruto and Sakura with regular Chidori. 



Lovely said:


> Sakura is likely to have the dramatic scenes with Sasuke, and I fully expect reactions to be much worse than what I'm seeing now.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 12, 2013)

All is forgiven.


----------



## Yuna (Apr 12, 2013)

What did you expect? This is "Naruto".

Sakura is still so in love with Sasuke she turned Love Letter Fodder Nin down. She won't even *try*  to form romantic relationships with other people. And she hasn't spent more than 1 hour with Sasuke in 3 years time!


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2013)

"Kishi is a bad writer "

Seriously, you guys sound like spoiled children


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 12, 2013)

starr said:


> Seriously, you guys sound like spoiled children



Well, duh.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 12, 2013)

starr said:


> "Kishi is a bad writer "
> 
> *Seriously, you guys sound like spoiled children*



welcome to NF.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kishi is pretty warped in the head I think. It does make me curious on exactly what kind of experiences he had in his life.



I'm gonna burn for this but........

didn't you know Seto ? a girl's heart is like autumn skies.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 12, 2013)

^I don't see why you would.  I have even made a joke about "autumn skies," because it appears with each chapter that Kishimoto has little to no regard for Sakura...and Karin.  Both of them are still in love with a guy who tried to kill both of them and played Karin's whole situation with Sasuke in a comical sense.  This includes a possibility that he alluded to a rape attempt by Karin earlier in Part 2, so there is plenty of offense to go around.  _I_ might get flack for saying _that_, but I said it, dammit.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2013)

The Divine One Dannii said:


> welcome to NF.



ikr


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, he choked her.



Sakura is considered so much below shit level that people just don't care anymore, but yeah, she is shit as well.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 12, 2013)

butcher50 said:


> didn't you know Seto ? a girl's heart is like autumn skies.



I think the message is closer to the exact opposite; a woman's heart is so stubborn it cannot change even if it wants to.

Which is just a more pessimistic way of saying love is eternal.


----------



## Kage (Apr 13, 2013)

the message overall is just terrible be it eternal love or fickle autumn skies.


----------



## warp drive (Apr 13, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The one thing that made people respect her more than Sakura...all gone...



You live by others? ideas? Bitch please. 
I love Karin. :amazed


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah way to make a worse character than Sakura. At least she's not a tease. None of that get to know each other jazz, she's straight to the point. But god damn, what an extremely dense groupie.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys guys I think part of her is just really glad to see a somewhat sane Sasuke and not this Sasuke:





And I wouldn't count out the chance of this being brought up again. Karin still sounded kinda irritated even after Sasuke apologized, but she got distracted by Oro. Who knows though since Kishi has been unpredictable these days.


----------



## Abz (Apr 13, 2013)

starr said:


> "_Kishi is a bad writer_ "
> 
> Seriously, you guys sound like spoiled children



Seriously...I'd like them try any better...which i hardly doubt they could.



some people are giving Kishi way to much slack...I don't understand how people think they have the right to say such rubbish about his writing skills or drawing skills...I hardly doubt thoughs people could do any better...I'd rather have kishi write the manga....not some butthurt denialists. 

All of this is some much needed character development...up until now Sasuke has been too one sided.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Apr 13, 2013)

She is a mentally unstable girl. 

Just like Orochimaru... and Naruto for that matter.

I love how Kishi loves himself some nut jobs.

This is why I stay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 13, 2013)

Kishimoto isn't a horrible writer but he damn sure isn't the best. He has his positive and negatives. The whole thing with Karin's a definite negative though. Karin's acting like a battered wife who goes back to her husband after a beatdown. Beyond that this whole chapter was full of ridiculousness.


----------



## Plague (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe Karin is up to something?.........lol


----------



## CuteJuubi (Apr 13, 2013)

Karin is an Uzumaki and therefore a member of Rikudou's Clan.


----------



## kuruizaki (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely said:


> *Sakura is likely to have the dramatic scenes with Sasuke*, and I fully expect reactions to be much worse than what I'm seeing now.



hopefully. you're right - kishi completely side-lined Karin with "oh, no probz, sasukun. let's hook up."

i wish there's some drama at least since her character has centered mostly on sasuke and becoming a med nin (which is because of the latter as well). so it'd be anticlimatic if it didn't happen.



starr said:


> "Kishi is a bad writer "
> Seriously, you guys sound like spoiled children



:amazed gotta quote this


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 13, 2013)

Sasuke will just have to pay with his body.

Karin won't accept any other currency.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry, hard to have much empathy for a woman who got of scot free participating(without showing any regret whatsoever) in experiments on innocent people(she was even the head of one of Oro's hideouts).

So excuse me for not being swayed by the  "poooooor abuse victim Karin" arguements.


----------



## Addy (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely said:


> Its a true reaction. Kishi has regulated Karin to a comedic character, and so most of her interactions with Sasuke and the others won't be serious business. Even if its inappropriate to make a joke of Sasuke stabbing her.





i can understand why people don't like how it was handled but to be honest, i don't think one "forgiveness" scene in naruto series is ever handeled well or even half decent. i mean sasuke's turn to the good was simply sasuke realizing that he brother went through a lot. he did not think of hashirama's words. he only thought of itachi's words at  the end. all of itachi's scenes too.

the same goes for kyuubi, orochiamru and karin

this is what i mean "cut the bullshit". yes, it is wrong morally and i don't encourage to take karin as a role model but if she does indeed love sasuke as she claims and does not want vengeance or something like that........... remember that kyuubi, nagato, and orochimaru had it worse. you think there is some build up and development before the change but that is "bullshit" but kishi just decided to cut the "bullshit" all together.


besides, tell me you  did not laugh at karin and orochimaru's interaction or sasuke's face or sasuke for the first time in history saying "i am sorry"? :rofl




> Sakura is likely to have the dramatic scenes with Sasuke, and I fully expect reactions to be much worse than what I'm seeing now.


sakura: finally, your back sasuke kun  even thought you tried to kill me like karin 
i 100% agree wit this 

i would like to add that the thing with sakura is that she is not hinata or karin. hinata is only after naruto's dick as karin is with sasuke. sakura jumps back and forth and kishi knows this which is why you don't see her reacting or her impressions or acceptance of hinata's feelings to naruto. and you don't see naruto's feelings towards hinata. 

i would like to also add that INO will have the exact same reaction as karin and sakura 




Ice Cream said:


> Besides, what can _she_ do against sasuke/the war at this point?



hsahirama would have been dead by a  kunai


----------



## Lovely (Apr 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> i can understand why people don't like how it was handled but to be honest, i don't think one "forgiveness" scene in naruto series is ever handeled well or even half decent. i mean sasuke's turn to the good was simply sasuke realizing that he brother went through a lot. he did not think of hashirama's words. he only thought of itachi's words at  the end. all of itachi's scenes too.
> 
> the same goes for kyuubi, orochiamru and karin
> 
> ...



The scene was anti-climactic. I know many believed that there would be more to this 'reunion' and so did I to an extent. It was about a page long and emotional emphasis was lacking; all of which contributes to the fact that it wasn't to be taken seriously. It isn't encouraging for Karin's character or the pairing. Kishimoto knows how to give focus when he wants to, and there wasn't any here. I doubt it will go anywhere. 

Sakura hasn't had a reaction to NaruHina because it isn't important for her to. In fact Kishi's been disassociating romance between her and Naruto this entire arc. The two have barely interacted with one another and the mangaka makes sure to avoid anything that could look like a pairing tease, even going as far as to have Hinata heal Naruto's shoulder despite Sakura having the qualification. 

NaruHina is given huge emphasis and the moments between them are serious. SasuKarin differs dramatically with the lack of focus and silly,rushed interaction. Similar to Hinata, Sakura is far more emotionally invested in her love interest. When Sasuke reconciles with her, it will not be in the same manner as this chapter. I'm also certain it will be given more panel-time. 

Out of the girls, Sakura is the likeliest to be given the most attention regarding her connection to Sasuke. Ino will be included in the Konoha 10 group reaction to Sasuke - not shown specific favoring.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 13, 2013)

I had no problems with SK. I really didn't.

But guys, it just doesn't make any fucking sense.

That apology wasn't even romantic. That reaction wasn't dramatic.

Karin was creepy.

That chat with Oro was even more creepy.

I really don't know what Kishi is trying to do here. Using abuse as a comedic relief? Are you fucking kidding me Kishi?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely said:


> The scene was anti-climactic. I know many believed that there would be more to this 'reunion' and so did I to an extent. It was about a page long and emotional emphasis was lacking; all of which contributes to the fact that it wasn't to be taken seriously. It isn't encouraging for Karin's character or the pairing. Kishimoto knows how to give focus when he wants to, and there wasn't any here. I doubt it will go anywhere.
> 
> Sakura hasn't had a reaction to NaruHina because it isn't important for her to. In fact Kishi's been disassociating romance between her and Naruto this entire arc. The two have barely interacted with one another and the mangaka makes sure to avoid anything that could look like a pairing tease, even going as far as to have Hinata heal Naruto's shoulder despite Sakura having the qualification.
> 
> ...


You gives Kishi too much credit. Sakura is irrelevant and it's clear Kishi doesn't give about her (I don't either). At best Sasuke will apologize to her but it won't be some big deal. He doesn't know how to write pairings. He just slap something together and be done with it. With the way Kishi is writing I think it's clear that Sakura will not get both Naruto and Sasuke. It seems as if Kishi is pushing Hinata more onto Naruto just like Karin is being pushed more onto Sasuke. Sakura and Ino will just end up with nothing. It's probably better this way. All three teammates go their own seperate way romantically. Either way all the major pairings suck anyway.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Sorry, hard to have much empathy for a woman who got of scot free participating(without showing any regret whatsoever) in experiments on innocent people(she was even the head of one of Oro's hideouts).
> 
> So excuse me for not being swayed by the  "poooooor abuse victim Karin" arguements.



exactly                            .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 13, 2013)

Except that he misses the point entirely.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 13, 2013)

Lelouch71 said:


> You gives Kishi too much credit. Sakura is irrelevant and it's clear Kishi doesn't give about her (I don't either). At best Sasuke will apologize to her but it won't be some big deal. He doesn't know how to write pairings. He just slap something together and be done with it. With the way Kishi is writing I think it's clear that Sakura will not get both Naruto and Sasuke. It seems as if Kishi is pushing Hinata more onto Naruto just like Karin is being pushed more onto Sasuke. Sakura and Ino will just end up with nothing. It's probably better this way. All three teammates go their own seperate way romantically. Either way all the major pairings suck anyway.



Nah I don't think so. There's a major difference between the NaruHina we've been seeing lately and this chapter. 

Future chapters will make what he's doing more obvious. The wait won't be too long now.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 13, 2013)

Lelouch71 said:


> You gives Kishi too much credit. Sakura is irrelevant and it's clear Kishi doesn't give about her (I don't either). At best Sasuke will apologize to her but it won't be some big deal. He doesn't know how to write pairings. He just slap something together and be done with it. With the way Kishi is writing I think it's clear that Sakura will not get both Naruto and Sasuke. It seems as if Kishi is pushing Hinata more onto Naruto just like Karin is being pushed more onto Sasuke. Sakura and Ino will just end up with nothing. It's probably better this way. All three teammates go their own seperate way romantically. Either way all the major pairings suck anyway.



You give yourself too much credit for trying to write the story for Kishimoto.


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 13, 2013)

Karin is a sadomasochist. There is no other explanation.


----------



## arc (Apr 13, 2013)

she clearly has either mental health issues or a seriously fucked up education


kishi is fucking frightening in his creepy perceptions. i'm kind of worried for every woman in his life.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol, you guys are naive.  I've seen woman get the shit beat out of them, call the cops and then turn around and be mad because the police are trying to lock the guy up.  

The only bad part is they weren't in a relationship prior.  But it's silly to think woman never forgive asshole of men.  Woman being attracted to assholes is nothing new.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 13, 2013)

I lost some respect for her this chapter though if shes honest about going back to fangirling over him, it is somewhat understandable given shes not completely in her right mind.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 13, 2013)

her bandwagon fans came back to where they come from.


----------



## Arisu (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought that moment between Sasuke and Karin will be more serious in nature. By acting like she did Karin crossed out the possibility of Sasuke being interested in her. Let's be honest, you don't act like a psycho fangirl if you want the guy to like you. You don't throw yourself at him like an idiot without any self respect. I would be highly disappointed if Sakura act like that towards Sasuke as well. I hope Karin will somehow redeem herself


----------



## Plague (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe the anime team will drag it out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2013)

Plague said:


> Maybe Karin is up to something?.........lol



That's what i want to happen.

But the tone and the mood just aren't right.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2013)

Plague said:


> Maybe Karin is up to something?.........lol



I seriously doubt it. Kishi wouldn't have the manga end with her an out-and-out villain, and it's awfully late in the game for her to commit some terrible action against Sasuke and still have time to "redeem" it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 14, 2013)

It's sad really. In that little scene she had after Sasuke axed Danzo, it seemed like Kishi was at least _trying_ to give her something more than just a raging hard-on.

I mean he could've at least given the apology some more feeling


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> So I will now offer this simple fact that will explain everything.
> 
> Karin is Harley Quinn. As concise as I can make it.



You can't compare Karin to Harley. At all.

In most Batman series and renditions, The Joker at least pretended that he had feelings for Harley Quinn in many instances and she at times genuinely believed them to have a deep relationship. There are also several versions where she realizes she has a problem (usually via Poison Ivy), but can't bring herself to do anything about it (though she eventually does in many instances). 

There was _never_ any relationship between Sasuke and Karin, pretended by Sasuke or otherwise. The Joker was exceptionally manipulative and intelligent and used Harley. Sasuke _never_ made any attempt to manipulate Karin. Unlike the Joker, Sasuke _never_ played up to her feelings.

Harley may be a comedic character but in most instances she does have significant depth (and even has her own series). Granted, it's difficult to compare a manga series to a Western comicverse with dozens of offshoots, but it isn't difficult to realize that Karin has no depth whatsoever. Harley very obviously has a mental illness (mirrored in her previous profession). Karin? I have never gotten that impression. Harley seems to really love the Joker and many authors work a tragic element into her character. Karin's interest in Sasuke revolves entirely around sex and Kishi makes no effort whatsoever to make her obsession tragic. 

Also keep in mind that Harley more or less "went evil" because she was manipulated by the Joker. Karin, barring one (retconned) flashback where she was 10 (and there are no nasty 10-year-olds in this manga), was always nasty. She willingly worked with Orochimaru and tortured his prisoners for fun.


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I seriously doubt it. Kishi wouldn't have the manga end with her an out-and-out villain, and it's awfully late in the game for her to commit some terrible action against Sasuke and still have time to "redeem" it.


not  villain.  Think of it as  a 5 minutes sasuke turn.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2013)

Oro: "Me too. But now I'm on his side."

Why weird people still love sauce after he tried to kill dem? 

Cause they're weirdos...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 14, 2013)

> He. Tried. To. Kill. You.


And we bombed the Japanese.


----------



## Fay (Apr 14, 2013)

EroXLuffy said:


> Oro: "Me too. But now I'm on his side."



Lol Oro. After all what happened he still seems to genuinely care about Sasuke. I think it's cute in some way


----------



## Arisu (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, Sakura got Tsunade as her sensei, Naruto got Jiraya, so Oro belongs to Sasuke....or another way around xD They should have that natural bond between a teacher and their student (Kakashi will be disspoint)


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And we bombed the Japanese.



I'm Canadian, so 'twas all you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But over the course of _decades_ mutual trust has formed due to bi- and multilateral agreements with Japan and other states on monetary, foreign and fiscal policies, in addition to other things. Things such as the NPT and the Pluralistic Security Community also fostered trust and respect. And so many more examples that I could give, that have accumulated over a _long period of time_. Not to mention these are two _nation-states_ interacting with each other and not two _people_. 




My main gripes are the time-frame (it can't be more than a month since it happened, and seems more like 2-3 weeks) and the way it was handled. Those two things made me dislike Karin's character. I'm sure, if you had asked the Japanese (and probably the Japanese government, although they probably wouldn't make it openly known) a month later if they hated the Americans for what they did, it would be a yes.


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 14, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, you guys are naive.  I've seen woman get the shit beat out of them, call the cops and then turn around and be mad because the police are trying to lock the guy up.
> 
> The only bad part is they weren't in a relationship prior.  But it's silly to think woman never forgive asshole of men.  Woman being attracted to assholes is nothing new.



And this stops people from hating Karin how exactly?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, you guys are naive.  I've seen woman get the shit beat out of them, call the cops and then turn around and be mad because the police are trying to lock the guy up.
> 
> The only bad part is they weren't in a relationship prior.  But it's silly to think woman never forgive asshole of men.  Woman being attracted to assholes is nothing new.



People need to stop comparing Karin to women with BWS. The situations are not even close. Karin was _never_ in a relationship with Sasuke, Sasuke was _always_ disgusted by her, Sasuke _never_ manipulated her, and we have _never_ had any reasonable indication that Karin wanted anything other than to get into his pants.

Karin is a brainless, stalkerish, sex-obsessed girl with no dignity who is meant to be a comic relief character. She is not an abused woman with emotional trauma. There is nothing realistic about her. There is nothing tragic about her. Kishimoto has made it very clear that we are not to take anything about her seriously. 

All of you who pretend otherwise, are doing a serious disservice to women who do, unfortunately, have what is a very real, very dangerous, and very serious emotional condition. Whether Kishi knows this and doesn't care, is trying to make light of a situation that should never be taken lightly, or is just clueless, is unknown, but that doesn't mean you should act the same.

Until you've dealt with battered women personally, just shut the fuck up.


----------



## MADAME (Apr 14, 2013)

Karin is not meant to be a serious character. Too many people take her character too seriously.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2013)

It's sad because somehow this chapter made me two things 1. a Karin-Sasuke shipper 2. aware that Karin-Sasuke is nothing more then comic relief and wil never happen at this point because of such shitty, rushed apology & forgiveness.  I wanted to see him begging for forgiveness, not this crap (which solidifies Karin's inferiority)


----------



## Krippy (Apr 14, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I wanted to see him begging for forgiveness



you _really_ set yourself up for disappointment


----------



## Lovely (Apr 14, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> It's sad because somehow this chapter made me two things 1. a Karin-Sasuke shipper 2. aware that Karin-Sasuke is nothing more then comic relief and wil never happen at this point because of such shitty, rushed apology & forgiveness.  I wanted to see him begging for forgiveness, not this crap (which solidifies Karin's inferiority)



I don't know about begging, but it should have been expanded on if Kishi wanted emotional impact.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 14, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, you guys are naive.  I've seen woman get the shit beat out of them, call the cops and then turn around and be mad because the police are trying to lock the guy up.
> 
> The only bad part is they weren't in a relationship prior.  But it's silly to think woman never forgive asshole of men.  Woman being attracted to assholes is nothing new.



And those real-world abusive relationships are not serious?  There are friends and loved ones who want these abused women to leave those relationships, but they cannot force her.  Many of the women in those relationships have told themselves years before that they would leave if their men even hit them, but find themselves staying in those relationships.  Let's not forget how some of the men in those relationships use emotional manipulation and isolation in order to make it harder for the women to leave.

The situation with Karin and Sasuke is not wholly comparable because it is not that complicated and the two have been made a canon couple in the first place.  Kishimoto did not put that much thought in their relationship and the exchange we saw in this chapter.  It was treated like comic relief!

Most of the complaints about Karin are based on the above, as well as the half-hearted apology, and quick forgiveness after Sasuke almost killed her and called her a liability after she had helped him in past fights.  These aren't valid concerns?



Bird of Paradise said:


> It's sad because somehow this chapter  made me two things 1. a Karin-Sasuke shipper 2. aware that Karin-Sasuke  is nothing more then comic relief and wil never happen at this point  because of such shitty, rushed apology & forgiveness.  I wanted to  see him begging for forgiveness, not this crap (which solidifies Karin's  inferiority)



Wait, what?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2013)

^
I would have liked Karin to make Sasuke work for the forgiveness instead of turning into a moronic baby.


*Spoiler*: _MAJOR Stiens;Gate spoiler_ 



 Kurisu "It's not -tina" was another red headed tsundere stabbed by her crazy dark haired handsome boyfriend


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 14, 2013)

You just don't understand their love!


----------



## NightRaven (Apr 14, 2013)

Karin just wants the D.

That just goes to show how desperate these bitches are, they will do anything for a Uchiha D.

​


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 14, 2013)

It was definitely disappointing. I don't hate her, I pity her. Kishimoto just.. 
It seems he'll stop at nothing to destroy his female characters. Then again, it's always been this way with Sasuke. Everyone gives him a pass. Naruto, Sakura, the Hokages, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

Well them's the breaks 

I know more than a few people who clapped at Karin's decision after he stabbed her me included. I was thinking there had to be some hope for Kishimoto if he was doing that, i mean that means he's self aware of how this all looks right? Naww.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if the editors had anything to do with this .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2013)

Its even worse when people try and excuse his shitty and almost offensive writing because for example "she wasn't meant to be taken seriously! She was comic relief! Harely Quinn! Its supposed to be FUNNY!"

Yet when she did get stabbed, it wasn't in any sort of comical fashion, Sasuke was quite honestly going insane, she was rightly betrayed, and then thrown away crying on the floor.

I can only assume that he just retconned the entire thing and just made Sasuke good and Karin a drub because he didn't know what else to do, because there is really no excuse for that kind of shit.

But again, this is the guy who writes Ino, who has never known Sasuke to his face, as 'in love' with him, and the less said about Sakura who could have repeatedly ended up just like Karin who is supposedly supposed to be the main female character, the better.

When Hinata, who is hardly even anybody in this series, makes a better (somewhat) comeback than 99% of the rest of the female cast, you've got a major issue  Especially when in terms of fixation, she's probably worse cause that's what her character revolves around(yes i know they all revolve around men)


----------



## Escargon (Apr 15, 2013)

Karin reminds me of Obito.


----------



## Zemmix (Apr 15, 2013)

He didn't "try to kill her".

He just didn't care if his attack would kill her or not. Saying he "tried to kill her" implies he had intention of killing her. His intention was to kill Danzo, and he didn't give a shit who else died in the way.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 15, 2013)

He went to finish her off after stabbing her....She would've died had Sakura not shown up.


----------



## Zemmix (Apr 15, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> He went to finish her off after stabbing her....She would've died had Sakura not shown up.



I feel like a dumbass for completely forgetting that.

.............In that case!

Sorry, Karin. But you're the Rihanna of the Narutoverse.


----------



## Plague (Apr 15, 2013)

If Sasuke's apology had been longer, and her reluctance to forgive him had been more thought out, I would not have had a problem. It just seemed rushed.


----------



## RasenganSake (Apr 15, 2013)

It's really obvious that Karin is just acting, and she was supposed to be funny- but Kishi's sense of humor isn't always funny. The weirdest thing in this chapter was that she became all over Sauce.. _*In public*_, and that something she haven't done before. And she usually take away her glasses when she is _"lovin''_ Sasuke. _The anime team are sure going to have some fun with this though.. _ 

But it's still some stuff that needs to be explained, like the ruined uzumaki clan and Suigetsu talk about what she and Sasuke did in the past (.. edit; or what she did in the past, ugh. I don't remember)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2013)

He didn't really try to kill her; he tried to kill Danzou and didn't care whether if it killed her or not.  That doesn't constitute trying to kill her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2013)

> Its even worse when people try and excuse his shitty and almost offensive writing because for example "she wasn't meant to be taken seriously! She was comic relief! Harely Quinn! Its supposed to be FUNNY!"



I find it odd when people bring up Quinn, because it wasn't meant to be funny when the Joker did this:

[YOUTUBE]hnt9-IcrGPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corvida (Apr 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> He didn't really try to kill her; he tried to kill Danzou and didn't care whether if it killed her or not.  That doesn't constitute trying to kill her.



Oh, but he did. 
First time was strategy, as you point-Sasuke   HAD to kill Danzo and  poor Karin happened to be meat shield and just in the middle.People are referring to second attempt, when "Tobi" says to Sasuke   " A word of advice, if you?re done with that woman, kill her, she knows too much"-so that our mister Darrrrknesss gets ready to chidori his tool with a  casual "so long" before throwing her to the trash bin, said tool has her hearthbreaking retcon-flashback with bear included and then Sakura interrupts.
Whcih led to third attemt, the testting of the Sakura, aka-"she appears in the middle of nowhere proclaiming she wants to join me even after telling her I want to destroy her village and she thinks I suck my thumb."

So,  there we have Karin, back to her shirt stealing underwear snifing days, apparently. I dont know who is less trustworhty, herself or former boss Oro.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright already, how many times are you going to tell me?


----------



## Xin (Apr 15, 2013)

That's the ninjaworld. He will be regardet as a hero after the war anyways.


----------



## Nitharad (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't see the problem at all, she's pretty much like every other real fangirl that gush about Sasuke/Itachi/ [insertrandombadguy]

Fangirls ignore these murder-tendencies in favor of "Oh he's troubled and hot and I'm the only one who can heal his inner wounds".
How did that quote go ? "All girls want to be horse-whisperers" ...

And hell, it's still better than Edward/Bella from Twi- ... Twi... my gag reflex keeps me from spelling that out.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

Nitharad said:


> I don't see the problem at all, she's pretty much like every other real fangirl that gush about Sasuke/Itachi/ [insertrandombadguy]
> 
> Fangirls ignore these murder-tendencies in favor of "Oh he's troubled and hot and I'm the only one who can heal his inner wounds".
> How did that quote go ? "All girls want to be horse-whisperers" ...
> ...



LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"


----------



## RasenganSake (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm just going to remind that Karin is a lie detector, so she knows if people lie or not


Nitharad said:


> *I don't see the problem at all, she's pretty much like every other real fangirl that gush about Sasuke/Itachi/ [insertrandombadguy]
> 
> Fangirls ignore these murder-tendencies in favor of "Oh he's troubled and hot and I'm the only one who can heal his inner wounds".
> How did that quote go ? "All girls want to be horse-whisperers" ...*
> ...


... Or it can just be that she's acting. She have acted like that before when she was in the prison, and that went quite well for her, and like I said in my previous post, is that Karin has never gone in her _Tsunder lover girl mode_ in public. So it's most be something she is planning. I don't think she's over that Sasuke stabbed her.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"



Yes, and that's a reason to laugh. 

in b4 internet, serious business


----------



## Rose (Apr 15, 2013)

Nitharad said:


> I don't see the problem at all, she's pretty much like every other real fangirl that gush about Sasuke/Itachi/ [insertrandombadguy]
> 
> Fangirls ignore these murder-tendencies in favor of "Oh he's troubled and hot and I'm the only one who can heal his inner wounds".
> How did that quote go ? "All girls want to be horse-whisperers" ...
> ...





mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"




Woot, you guys are keepers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"


----------



## Xin (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"



Hi Rihanna. Never knew you are on NF.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> It's really obvious that Karin is just acting, and she was supposed to be funny- but Kishi's sense of humor isn't always funny. The weirdest thing in this chapter was that she became all over Sauce.. _*In public*_, and that something she haven't done before. And she usually take away her glasses when she is _"lovin''_ Sasuke. _The anime team are sure going to have some fun with this though.. _



If you tried to kill somebody, you better find the strongest apology as possible to express regret. 

Granted I could understand she likes the dude. He saved her life twice, and has a very strong chakra (anime suggests that's also why she's wild). But actions speak louder than words. In the heat of the moment, Sasuke made a choice that his revenge was more important than her. Why would you trust someone like that heading right back into the same thing? Literally. 

Madara and Obito will probably attack Sasuke with words HARDER than Danzo did. Imagine them calling him a phony, attacking his pride. I can't see how that wouldn't set him off.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

Xin said:


> Hi Rihanna. Never knew you are on NF.



Not sure of what impression certain members have gotten. i don't support sasuke's behaviour to karin or sakura or naruto etc. the fact that karin is such a fangirl to forgive someone so immediately is sickning. whatever, shouldn't have ventured into this thread that try to pass of sasuke's or karin's behaviour as a joke and the whole killing meant nothing. though it is kishimoto who is mostly to blame for this.


----------



## ceralux (Apr 15, 2013)

Sasuke wasn't mentally stable. Her and Sakura constantly felt the need to state that "he wasn't the same Sasuke they sued to know anymore". 

Karin could probably sense that he's finally back to how he was when she first met him. Not an excuse for what Sasuke did but that could be a reason.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Not sure of what impression certain members have gotten. i don't support sasuke's behaviour to karin or sakura or naruto etc. the fact that karin is such a fangirl to forgive someone so immediately is sickning. whatever, shouldn't have ventured into this thread that try to pass of sasuke's or karin's behaviour as a joke and the whole killing meant nothing. though it is kishimoto is mostly to blame for this.



none of that explains this



> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> none of that explains this



i don't need to explain anything.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> i don't need to explain anything.





mayumi said:


> Not sure of what impression certain members have gotten. i don't support sasuke's behaviour to karin or sakura or naruto etc. the fact that karin is such a fangirl to forgive someone so immediately is sickning. whatever, shouldn't have ventured into this thread that try to pass of sasuke's or karin's behaviour as a joke and the whole killing meant nothing. though it is kishimoto who is mostly to blame for this.


>i don't need to explain anything
>trying to explain things


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >i don't need to explain anything
> >trying to explain things



Such misogynistic drivel is impossible to explain. Hence they feel the need to try to justify it.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2013)

ceralux said:


> Sasuke wasn't mentally stable. Her and Sakura constantly felt the need to state that "he wasn't the same Sasuke they sued to know anymore".
> 
> Karin could probably sense that he's finally back to how he was when she first met him. Not an excuse for what Sasuke did but that could be a reason.


That's no excuse for going back to loving a backstabbing douchebag.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2013)

Rose said:


> Woot, you guys are keepers.



I can't say that I don't this ironic. 



ceralux said:


> Sasuke wasn't mentally stable. Her and Sakura constantly felt the need to state that "he wasn't the same Sasuke they sued to know anymore".



That's usually what someone says when they want to disassociate a person from their deeds and responsibility for them. Pretty common occurrence in the particular subject related to this.



PikaCheeka said:


> Such misogynistic drivel is impossible to explain. Hence they feel the need to try to justify it.



It was about a specific type of person so how was that misogynistic?


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> He went to finish her off after stabbing her....She would've died had Sakura not shown up.



but kishit will rather ignore that little inconvenient detail and forcibly pull his ass out of the pressing corner he locked himself into just a few years back.

"OH GAIS, I CHANGED MA MIND, SAUCE IS GONNA BEZ DA GOOD GUYS AGAIN "

fucking pathetic


----------



## Fay (Apr 15, 2013)

I think some of you take this wayyyy to serious. Kishimoto writing the scene as he did does not mean he supports abusive husbands and psychopaths. This work is and always will be fiction. It so happened to be that fiction can be sunshine and rainbows but it can also be ethically controversial with a bitter taste. Still always, writers=/=their work.

What happened here is obvious. This is a manga for kids, and writing Sasuke to become a good guy again in seinen would obviously fit the character better than in shounen. However, this _is_ shounen and thus the scene is handled as comic relief so the regular teen boy doesn't get pulled into the type of drama they're not interested in. A decision both Kishimoto AND his editors made.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2013)

> I think some of you take this wayyyy to serious. Kishimoto writing the scene as he did does not mean he supports abusive husbands and psychopaths. This work is and always will be fiction. It so happened to be that fiction can be sunshine and rainbows but it can also be ethically controversial with a bitter taste. Still always, writers=/=their work.



This has always been a terrible argument, it's really not a matter of taking it seriously or not. Someone can be casually informed of their situation and still find this a little more than fucked up.

Superhuman abilities, defying the laws of physics, these are matters that fall under our suspension of disbelief. However aspects that are undeniably human, and must be grounded in a sense of reality in order to be properly conveyed, identified, and related to (as is Kishi's intent with these themes) such as emotions, bonds, and values do not. Kishi has more than once try to portray something, particularly on ideals and values, that would in sane eyes be considered extremely fucked up and warped execution of as touching, comedic, or something that should be idealized.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> I think some of you take this wayyyy to serious. Kishimoto writing the scene as he did does not mean he supports abusive husbands and psychopaths. This work is and always will be fiction. It so happened to be that fiction can be sunshine and rainbows but it can also be ethically controversial with a bitter taste. Still always, writers=/=their work.
> 
> What happened here is obvious. *This is a manga for kids*, and *writing Sasuke to become a good guy again in seinen would obviously fit the character better than in shounen*. *However, this _is_ shounen* and thus the scene is handled as comic relief so the regular teen boy doesn't get pulled into the type of drama they're not interested in. A decision both Kishimoto AND his editors made.



AND that's where the greatest problem lies, simply put Shounen and Seinen don't mix.

Kishi wants it both ways, on one hand he wants his "Shinobi/Ninja" to be mature badass motherfuckers and all the  questionable nastiness and harsh consequences their profession entails on occasional or regular basis YET on the other hand he also wants them  to be these colorful, kid-friendly superheroes or grandiose over-the-top, super-villains with penchant for impractically cartoony monologues and "EVIL" plans.

he wants to simultaneously eat the whole cake and still keep it intact on the plate, it doesn't works like that and never will.

Naruto is a mesh-mash of incompatible plot ideas, thematics and access ratings, all running around wildly and bumping into eachother like a bunch of beheaded chickens.

*the Kage Summit chapters: *where sasuke starts to quickly lose his mind out of the blue and subsequently commit multiple hard-to-forgive acts of downright villainy were one of the most Seinen-like dark moments in the whole series but a few years later, Kishi treats these events/acts like a joke, an inconvenience to be forgotten, the epiphany for redemption and forgiveness, a serious issue to explore.........is treated like an afterthought, like a quick fart.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Such misogynistic drivel is impossible to explain. Hence they feel the need to try to justify it.



Sure must be since I am a girl


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"



I like orochimaru. does that mean I am a snake loving pedo?


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Such misogynistic drivel is impossible to explain. Hence they feel the need to try to justify it.


and then deny they were trying, too


mayumi said:


> Sure must be since I am a girl


newsflash

girls can


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> and then deny they were trying, too
> 
> newsflash
> 
> girls can



refusing to go extinct is not misogynistic.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

if i wanted to hear the inept excuses of a privileged crybaby about why feminism is the devil, i'd go the cafe, quiet down now


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2013)

what does feminism  have to do with this thread now? 

i am all for feminism  as a male but i do like how it played out and laughed at it in context to the overall story.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

oh, that original oddity was speculating that girls in abusive relationships like getting beaten up, in reference to karin or something

she got called on her misogyny

went 'i can't be misogynistic, i'm a woman'

so i was pointing out that women can in fact be misogynistic, using the example of the 70s anti-feminist movement, and then there's this randomer claiming that feminism would make women 'go extinct' (because that makes sense in any way)

so that's a little chart of how we went off-base


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> oh, that original oddity was speculating that girls in abusive relationships like getting beaten up, in reference to karin or something
> 
> she got called on her misogyny
> 
> ...



i read the rest of your post but my brain can't comprehend that part. i want to call it ignorance but the one who said this is using the interwebs so i doubt it


----------



## ch1p (Apr 15, 2013)

butcher50 said:


> refusing to go extinct is not misogynistic.



what the fickety fuck


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> what the fickety fuck



don't ask him to expand, it'll only become more mind-boggling as it unravels


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

I dont get the problem here. So I said some fangirls not even stating any particular fandom that there are kinds of girls who fogive jerks even if they get beaten up or attempted murder events but go back to the same guy saying, oh he didn't mean it.

Are you saying there are no girls like that in this world?


----------



## Kage (Apr 15, 2013)

Unfortunately there are women like that in this world and it is a real problem.

Your wording could have been better and that is what summoned the righteous lynch mob.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 15, 2013)

Kage said:


> Unfortunately there are women like that in this world and it is a real problem.
> 
> Your wording could have been better and that is what summoned the righteous lynch mob.



ah, ok. Internet and wordings. It seemed like some took offense as though I was directing at them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> I dont get the problem here. So I said some fangirls not even stating any particular fandom that there are kinds of girls who fogive jerks even if they get beaten up or attempted murder events but go back to the same guy saying, oh he didn't mean it.
> 
> Are you saying there are no girls like that in this world?





Kage said:


> Unfortunately there are women like that in this world and it is a real problem.
> 
> Your wording could have been better and that is what summoned the righteous lynch mob.





mayumi said:


> ah, ok. Internet and wordings. It seemed like some took offense as though I was directing at them.



why are you rewording what you said to sound blameless when it's right there for anybody to see



mayumi said:


> LOL spot on. I bet most like being hit by their bfs and claim "oh but he didn't mean it"





mayumi said:


> I bet most like being hit by their bfs





mayumi said:


> like being hit



if you can't see why there is something deeply wrong with that statement, then you should consider the possibility that you are socially retarded


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> ah, ok. Internet and wordings. It seemed like some took offense as though I was directing at them.



Dude, I am  a guy, but I was offended by your post


----------



## Kage (Apr 15, 2013)

Tactless indeed but the jury amused me more.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2013)

Kage said:


> Tactless indeed but the jury amused me more.



We find the defendant....... giulty. ........ hang her


----------



## Kage (Apr 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> We find the defendant....... giulty. ........ hang her



lol there wasn't even a trial!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, this thread certainly devolved since the last time I saw it. 

After going through the raws, it's clear that Karin not only hasn't forgiven Sasuke but the wording for her line from her dere moment implies that she's still very much pissed at Sasuke and she almost says something else. 

This particular detail is lost in the english translation because it's nearly impossible to express in english in a coherent way. The line is "Shi---Shikata ne na" the break in the words isn't her stuttering (that's what Hinata does) the break in the line is her almost saying another shi word, we're assuming something like "shine" (die) or something to that effect. "Shikata ne na" (Can't be helped) is a tough girl accented way of saying "Shikata nai". Replacing the "nai" with a "ne" implies that the speaker is upset/pissed off. 

This makes Sasuke's reaction make a lot more sense. She's being dere and threatening him in the same panel. Almost like she's being tsun tsun and dere dere at the same time 

With Sasuke's nervous/terrified look in that panel, he looks practically whipped


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 16, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Wow, this thread certainly devolved since the last time I saw it.
> 
> After going through the raws, it's clear that Karin not only hasn't forgiven Sasuke but the wording for her line from her dere moment implies that she's still very much pissed at Sasuke and she almost says something else.
> 
> ...



QFT 

Yeah, after seeing the raw and Viz's translation, it was foolhardy to assume Karin had forgiven Sasuke this chapter.

Karin *is* smitten with Sasuke, as Sasuke has and always will be her "weakness" as Orochimaru put it, but still pissed the fuck off with him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

The very fact that mayumi doesn't know that women can be misogynists is just...what the fuck.



mayumi said:


> ah, ok. *Internet and wordings.* It seemed like some took offense as though I was directing at them.



Is there another way we are supposed to extract from you what you think?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 16, 2013)

Are we done with the artificial outrage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

Because ignorant morons making derogatory comments about how abused women enjoy being hit isn't something to be pissed off at.

Stop baiting.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 16, 2013)

what's all this about abusive relationships?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> This particular detail is lost in the english translation because it's nearly impossible to express in english in a coherent way. The line is "Shi---Shikata ne na" the break in the words isn't her stuttering (that's what Hinata does) the break in the line is her almost saying another shi word, we're assuming something like "shine" (die) or something to that effect. "Shikata ne na" (Can't be helped) is a tough girl accented way of saying "Shikata nai". Replacing the "nai" with a "ne" implies that the speaker is upset/pissed off.



Doesn't she often randomly switch to frantic/upset speech during comedic moments? Which this was intended to be. 

I think you're putting way more thought into this than Kishi did. I don't expect this to ever be brought up again, but I guess we'll see.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Are we done with the artificial outrage?



Give them a good punch in the eye


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Wow, this thread certainly devolved since the last time I saw it.
> 
> After going through the raws, it's clear that Karin not only hasn't forgiven Sasuke but the wording for her line from her dere moment implies that she's still very much pissed at Sasuke and she almost says something else.
> 
> ...



This really made the chapter a lot better for me, the first time I heard.  Thanks for sharing again so clearly.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I was under the impression that Karin always speaks in tough girl accent. Someone even suggested she has a bit of a Kansai accent. But the NA Shounen Jump didn't know what to do with that since there IS no english equivalent to a Kansai accent so they made her sound like a southern hill billy



Yeah, I hear her refer to herself as "uchi" all the time in the anime, which is a Kansai thing.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread is going terrible places. Like Sasuke*X*Karin.

Locking.


----------

